# 12/11 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: Cody finds himself a QT to fight the Butcher, Blade and Bunny



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks like total crud on paper. Still have Omega, Jericho and Moxley usage unannounced though. PAC probably still gunning for Omega. Where is Hangman? Is he hurt - I remember reading he suffered a stinger in the PAC television match. 

Bea Priestly is at the pre-show meet and greet, meaning she'll wrestle on Dynamite or DARK in the very least. 

Is it just me or is there really potential match with Shawn Spears vs anybody on the roster than I'd really want to see?

Can we get something going with the Tag titles. 

How about Riho, did she catch the same flight as Moxley back to the States hopefully. 

On an aside Moxley flying all the way to Japan for the run-in seems a bit strange. But I guess he wants to keep working for NJPW and this WrestleKingdom is the last match on his current deal - so maybe it was a show of respect and commitment to NJPW and in-person contract negotiations.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Luchasaurus will apparently face Guevara.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

rbl85 said:


> Luchasaurus will apparently face Guevara.


So it's Cody&QT Marshall vs Blade&Butcher 

Big Swole vs Emi Samukia 

Young Bucks vs Santana&Ortiz 

Luchasaurus vs Sammy Guevera 


I could see Jericho/Jungle Boy out with Sammy/Luchasurus with possible pre match promo. Maybe Inner Circle beat down on Jungle Boy, Luchasurus and Stunt after the match. With Moxley making the same.

You would think we would get another match with Omega or Pac or Page.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

On paper it might be one of their weaker shows match wise so far but theres still plenty to look forward to. MJF segment needs to be a key piece of the show and I'm sure he will get involved in the tag match. QT is just in there to take the pin I would assume.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Taroostyles said:


> On paper it might be one of their weaker shows match wise so far but theres still plenty to look forward to. MJF segment needs to be a key piece of the show and I'm sure he will get involved in the tag match. QT is just in there to take the pin I would assume.


I'm not sure if QT will take the pin, or that the match will end with a pinfall finish. MJF picked QT because he's the "weakest" of Cody's friends/allies. I could even expect a turn by QT on Cody, but it won't mean anything to anyone. There are a lot of ways this match can play out, so it'll be interesting to see how they move forward with MJF and Cody.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Taroostyles said:


> On paper it might be one of their weaker shows match wise so far but theres still plenty to look forward to. MJF segment needs to be a key piece of the show and I'm sure he will get involved in the tag match. QT is just in there to take the pin I would assume.


Well their best show on paper was the weakest one on TV.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Well their best show on paper was the weakest one on TV.


Fair point. Last week's formula was good. I don't mind picture-in-picture during commercials, I was able to see everything -- I agree they should have replayed or talked about it -- but goddamn people nit-pick and bitch about the smallest things. (no pun intended)


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

The show needs one more strong match for sure. Along with some good promos besides just MJF one.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

It's interesting AEW trademarked "Join The Revolution" ... they're feeding into this "us vs. them" narrative which is smart and will create loyal fans.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Wasn't QT Marshall a heel the last time he wrestled? Maybe he'll be yet another person to turn on Cody. I'd assume he's there to take the pin, though. Hopefully they add a Britt Baker match.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Show's got potential with a MJF promo and the Texas Street Fight. I'm kinda confused by the Cody/QT vs Butcher/Blade/Bunny tag match. Is it Cody/QT vs Butcher/Blade accompanied by Bunny or is Bunny officially in the match meaning it's 3 on 2?


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

AEW won't do intergender matches so she is just accompanying them.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

This looks trash on paper. Where are the big stars? 

Why is Moxley not front and centre? 

And who fucking cares about the Butcher, the Baker and the Candlestick Maker?


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

It looks like a mixed bag of a show. I'm really looking forward to the Young Bucks vs. P&P street fight; their match at Full Gear was excellent, and this could go to another level. I'm intrigued by The Butcher and The Blade's debut, whilst MJF's promo should be great too. I'm unsure as to whether Big Swole vs. Emi Sakura should be on Dynamite; I thought this would be more apt for Dark.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Can we get something going with the Tag titles.


This. For all the hype about the tag team division, the tag team championships have been noticeably absent since SCU vs. Jericho/Guevara. There are feuds and storylines within the tag division, yet nothing involving the championships.

The same can be said for the women's championship too, which hasn't been seen properly since Full Gear.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hangman said:


> This looks trash on paper. Where are the big stars?
> 
> Why is Moxley not front and centre?
> 
> *And who fucking cares about the Butcher, the Baker and the Candlestick Maker?*


?‍♂ I care about them


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Who seriously gives a shit about the level of star power in TV matches or in fact match quality on a television show!? 

Soooooo institutionalised by WWE, some people.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

MJF said:


> Who seriously gives a shit about the level of star power in TV matches or in fact match quality on a television show!?
> 
> Soooooo institutionalised by WWE, some people.


Looks like a story progression episode of Dynamite. Hopefully it delivers! MJF promo is guaranteed fire


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I dont really mind the teaser.. Only the top stars left right and center would not create new stars for AEW and they are doing a good job juggling it around and not the same two persons every week in your face all the time like wwe does.

That said, the MJF segment and some interference in the Cody match perhaps.. And the Jericho JurassicE interaction before their match next week seems like something to look forward to.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I’m missing Darby Allin on my screen

i’m gonna need him in a long blood feud soonish


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m missing Darby Allin on my screen
> 
> i’m gonna need him in a long blood feud soonish


Maybe Allin vs PAC or Sammy G feud?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Omega and Hangman vs Spears and Kip tonight

.....

who wants to bet me Hangman turns tonight?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> Maybe Allin vs PAC or Sammy G feud?


Ffffffffuck, I would pay all the money for an Allin / Pac blood feud

like over the course of 3 months and 4 - 5 matches or something


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Omega and Hangman vs Spears and Kip tonight
> 
> .....
> 
> who wants to bet me Hangman turns tonight?


I wouldn't be opposed to Hangman/Kip/Spears joining up under Tully. It would allow for Kip and Spears to enter the tag ranks on occasion which I think is a better place for both and I think they'd compliment each other pretty well. Hangman could be Tully's "Horseman" as well, I think they make a great on-screen pairing as well.

Also I'm on record here calling for an Allin vs PAC feud. It would be a great upper card one away from The Elite and IC stuff. Without a secondary title though, it would just have to be based off professional rivalry or something. Much like Allin answered Moxley's open challenge, have him accept one PAC makes and then beat him. This sends PAC into a bit of a rage and a program is born.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm glad Kip Sabian is on Dynamite. I'm digging his new act and Penelope Ford is spicy!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I wouldn't be opposed to Hangman/Kip/Spears joining up under Tully. It would allow for Kip and Spears to enter the tag ranks on occasion which I think is a better place for both and I think they'd compliment each other pretty well. Hangman could be Tully's "Horseman" as well, I think they make a great on-screen pairing as well.
> 
> Also I'm on record here calling for an Allin vs PAC feud. It would be a great upper card one away from The Elite and IC stuff. Without a secondary title though, it would just have to be based off professional rivalry or something. Much like Allin answered Moxley's open challenge, have him accept one PAC makes and then beat him. This sends PAC into a bit of a rage and a program is born.


Kip would actually make a good partner for Spears - a quick shit-talker to offset his more ‘slower, methodical, quiet’ style


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Oh yay! Another time where they put Omega in a match with the midcard talent.

You really delivered tonight, Kenny! GOOD JOB ON THE WORK RATE!!”


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Omega and Hangman vs Spears and Kip tonight
> 
> .....
> 
> who wants to bet me Hangman turns tonight?


I could see them starting Page/Spears feud. I expect Pac to attack Omega after the match. Since they are still feuding.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

bdon said:


> Oh yay! Another time where they put Omega in a match with the midcard talent.
> 
> You really delivered tonight, Kenny! GOOD JOB ON THE WORK RATE!!”


Mox fought Allin, Nakazawa and Janela twice
Cody fought Spears, now BBB, with MJF bubbling
Bucks lost to Private Party, Ortiz/Santana
Jericho fought Allin, Scorpio Sky and upcoming Jungle Boy


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Mox fought Allin, Nakazawa and Janela twice
> Cody fought Spears, now BBB, with MJF bubbling
> Bucks lost to Private Party, Ortiz/Santana
> Jericho fought Allin, Scorpio Sky and upcoming Jungle Boy


There is nothing wrong with having matches against midcard talent when you’re at least getting some sort of storyline driven arc.

The Bucks are in a hot blood feud with PnP. Cody is in the middle of yet another feud with ample TV time to further his stories. Mox went from basically a real life South Park with his multiple times “OMG he killed Kenny” to getting the title feud being built with Jericho.

Kenny’s storyline, so far, is gets ass kicked by Moxley. Loses big matches. takes extra long time to beat even undercard talent. And now, he made Pac mad that he won.

Someone needs to tell him, or the other EVPs, they’re underutilizing one of the 4 guys they have that can legitimately headline and carry a PPV.

If you can’t see the difference, then we need to just agree to disagree.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

bdon said:


> Oh yay! Another time where they put Omega in a match with the midcard talent.
> 
> You really delivered tonight, Kenny! GOOD JOB ON THE WORK RATE!!”


Well in this case, Kenny himself is "they"...

TBH if it was just gonna be workrate, they'd probably do Kenny and Page vs an established tag team. Shawn Spears is probably the least exciting in-ring worker in AEW. I'm thinking some shit is going down


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Well in this case, Kenny himself is "they"...
> 
> TBH if it was just gonna be workrate, they'd probably do Kenny and Page vs an established tag team. Shawn Spears is probably the least exciting in-ring worker in AEW. I'm thinking some shit is going down


Oh, I’m sure something is going to occur. I know they’re not trying to push Omega into a feud with Sabian, but the criticism I have for Kenny holds true for Pac and Page. Yeah, you give them matches, let them look strong, but where is any of the story to sell the casual viewer on why these matches or these two are interesting?

And like I said, I know that in Kenny’s case, he books himself, but someone in the company needs to point out the fact that they’re doing a disservice to him.

Along with Pac and Page. Says the “Cowboy Shit” that goes wild and hasn’t touched a mic since. Pac, well, maybe doesn’t need to touch a mic, but he’s great in-ring and could use something in the way of telling his story, his motivations, showing his insecurities, etc.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

“They” is Kenny, Cody, The Bucks, and Tony. Probably some input from Jericho as well.

Doesn’t matter who is responsible, someone has to see that the shit is coming off super flat, and you’ve killed one of the hottest FA signings of the decade.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

bdon said:


> Oh yay! Another time where they put Omega in a match with the midcard talent.
> 
> You really delivered tonight, Kenny! GOOD JOB ON THE WORK RATE!!”


You’re as obsessed with Omega as that other cat on here is obsessed with Britt Baker 

Spears will be ok in this match. From what I’ve seen, it’s all about who he’s working with that determines whether he’s blah boring or decent to watch. He was actually enjoyable in his Dark match with Kiss.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Its weird that they basically had Kip cut that promo at Full Gear saying he was aligned with Evan's and Angelico and then nothing has come from it since. I personally like the idea of him with Spears and Tully even more tbh. They really should utilize Tully and even Penelope in their roles more, they both have alot to offer.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Intimidator3 said:


> You’re as obsessed with Omega as that other cat on here is obsessed with Britt Baker
> 
> Spears will be ok in this match. From what I’ve seen, it’s all about who he’s working with that determines whether he’s blah boring or decent to watch. He was actually enjoyable in his Dark match with Kiss.


Spears was awesome opposite Sonny Kiss. Dude really helped Spears let loose and have some fun in the match.

As far as Omega goes, the company has a problem in terms of true main event level guys. Moxley, Cody, Jericho, and Omega were all they had coming into this thing as far as guys that could main event any show in any promotion.

The other 3’s stardom has only grew in the months since AEW began.

Omega, on the other hand, looks like a guy who would be fighting tooth and nail for TV time on WWE. For the casual fan, WWE is all the wrestling they know and understand, and Omega is consistently not named, even here on the boards, when discussing super interesting and favorite characters on the AEW roster.

That isn’t wise for a startup company.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Gonna guess itll be Evans & Angelico (forget their new team name) v Private Party on Dark

Theyve been far to inactive recently

E&A to win with Penelope interference helping


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204857750481715202
Shida at the location, and Bea doing M&G so both surely have to be used. Both should get wins though. I'd give Bea a DARK win over a enhancement woman - give her time to shine and get the win. Or I could see a tag match including Bea, Shida, Britt and Statlander. Swole is facing Sakura already, so only other woman would be Shanna, but she might be selling the attack last week from Nyla. 

AEW needs some undercard women that can work. Allie and Leva are characters, but crud in the ring. 

I wonder if Statlander will be targeted by Nightmare Collective and a program grows there.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Are Shida's purple highlights new?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

bdon said:


> Spears was awesome opposite Sonny Kiss. Dude really helped Spears let loose and have some fun in the match.
> 
> As far as Omega goes, the company has a problem in terms of true main event level guys. Moxley, Cody, Jericho, and Omega were all they had coming into this thing as far as guys that could main event any show in any promotion.
> 
> ...



Not everyone can be pushed as top guy. Omega is taking step back to Moxley and Jericho. That said I kinda know what you mean. Cody only had one feud with top guy in Jericho. 


While doing smaller stuff with Dustin, Darby, Spears and now MJF. Yet he looks like one of AEW top stars. Because how he is presented with tv time with promos or video packages. While Omega has been more on level with Pac. When he could have a match and then nothing going on next week. That said I think at some point they will put Omega front and center. Especially after Moxley has the title and he feuds with Omega over it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shida.









Looking forward to tonight and perhaps more Dark Order development.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204796160562618368


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Are Shida's purple highlights new?


Yeah looks good on her.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

imthegame19 said:


> Not everyone can be pushed as top guy. Omega is taking step back to Moxley and Jericho. That said I kinda know what you mean. Cody only had one feud with top guy in Jericho.
> 
> 
> While doing smaller stuff with Dustin, Darby, Spears and now MJF. Yet he looks like one of AEW top stars. Because how he is presented with tv time with promos or video packages. While Omega has been more on level with Pac. When he could have a match and then nothing going on next week. That said I think at some point they will put Omega front and center. Especially after Moxley has the title and he feuds with Omega over it


Exactly. Omega does not feel like a big deal at all, so why should viewers stay tuned when his match begins? You have no reason to believe you’ll see him next week on Dynamite. You have no reason to believe you’re going to miss him being attacked by anyone special. You have no reason to believe you’ll miss something that advances a storyline for him. Zero. Nada. Nilch.

They (Kenny, Bucks, Cody, Jericho, Moxley, all of them) killed his marketability. Greatest wrestler you’ve never seen, and it took them less than a year to make him the greatest wrestler nobody cares to see.

If you don’t see a problem with this, then you don’t get wrestling on American TV.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

They may have bounced back last week in the ratings but I'm really starting to lose faith in them.

Tonight's card just exposes the flaws in AEW's roster, most of tonight's matches belong on Dark not TV.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Alright_Mate said:


> They may have bounced back last week in the ratings but I'm really starting to lose faith in them.
> 
> Tonight's card just exposes the flaws in AEW's roster, *most of tonight's matches belong on Dark not TV.*


Why ?
Because some of them are not big names ?

Well guess what every big names in wrestling history started as nobody.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

So AEW aren't announcing their whole Dynamite card for a change?

Interesting


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204796160562618368



?????


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Aedubya said:


> So AEW aren't announcing their whole Dynamite card for a change?
> 
> Interesting


They kind of did.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Why ?
> Because some of them are not big names ?
> 
> Well guess what every big names in wrestling history started as nobody.


Why?

Because their roster depth is a bag of shit.

Putting Sakura vs Big Swole on tv instead of Priestley vs Statlander just sums them up at the minute, garbage decision.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Alright_Mate said:


> Why?
> 
> Because their roster depth is a bag of shit.
> 
> Putting Sakura vs Big Swole on tv instead of *Priestley vs Statlander just sums them up at the minute, garbage decision.*


So you're having a tantrum just because of one match ?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> So you're having a tantrum just because of one match ?


Tantrum?

I say it how it is.

Apart from Bucks vs LAX, tonight's card on paper is an absolute disgrace.

Sakura vs Big Swole - Laughable decision 
Luchasaurus vs Guevara - Meh
Spears and Sabian teaming together - Why?
Cody & Jobber vs Butcher & Blade - Meh

If another company put that show out it would get ridiculed.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204796160562618368


People will quickly forget about Marko Stunt getting in offense when AEW books Hager vs Greta LOL


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Alright_Mate said:


> Tantrum?
> 
> I say it how it is.
> 
> ...


Yeah sure….it's not like their show with the best card was the least good episode of Dynamite since it's start…..


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So Statlander vs Bea announced for DARK. So Shida vs ??? on Dynamite - Britt, Shanna? Is Riho back Stateside? 

Book Britt vs Shida vs Shanna triple threat with winner getting Riho and a title shot for January 1st at Daily's Place.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Alright_Mate said:


> Why?
> 
> Because their roster depth is a bag of shit.
> 
> Putting Sakura vs Big Swole on tv instead of Priestley vs Statlander just sums them up at the minute, garbage decision.


They just signed Big Swole full-time, so they probably want to give her a big win on Dynamite.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Alright_Mate said:


> I say it how it is.


You mean how you THINK it is.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So Statlander vs Bea announced for DARK. So Shida vs ??? on Dynamite - Britt, Shanna? Is Riho back Stateside?
> 
> Book Britt vs Shida vs Shanna triple threat with winner getting Riho and a title shot for January 1st at Daily's Place.


I don't think Shida is going to have a match tonight.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

DARK has been called "fan service" - a shout to the hardcore fan with longer matches and seemingly weird match-ups - it gets a fraction of the Dynamite viewers, if they want to build a roster they need to put the wrestlers on television. Swole has worked 3-4 DARK matches now - time to put her on television.

On an aside - would Taya Valkyrie not be the perfect woman for The Inner Circle.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204796160562618368


ROFLMAO


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Yeah sure….it's not like their show with the best card was the least good episode of Dynamite since it's start…..


People will always complain and bitch about everything.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

Alright_Mate said:


> Why?
> 
> Because their roster depth is a bag of shit.
> 
> Putting Sakura vs Big Swole on tv instead of Priestley vs Statlander just sums them up at the minute, garbage decision.


LOL Alright Mate.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Tonight's card wrestling wise probably wont be knew of their best but they have the chance to do a lot of story progression here. 

-Cody and MJF through the tag and MJF promo. Debut of Butcher and Blade.
-Building for Jericho vs JB next week and Luchasaurus vs Sammy will be fun 
-Kenny and Page both at a standstill, tonight should tell us where they are going with them.
Bucks vs LAX will be wild and further Elite vs IC story. 

Theres still alot here it's just not their best cars on paper.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

AEW is still at the level with me that there may not be much on the preview but i'm looking forward to the show anyway because I know that they are going to try to put on a good show.

Maybe i'm just in a good mood.

Really looking forward to BBB (Triple B) vs. Cody and QT.

Hopefully PAC and Hangman are on the show tonight too.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

AEW's strength is it's unpredictability. WWE/NXT you know they have all kinds of restrictions and 101 Vinny Mac stuff


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

bdon said:


> Exactly. Omega does not feel like a big deal at all, so why should viewers stay tuned when his match begins? You have no reason to believe you’ll see him next week on Dynamite. You have no reason to believe you’re going to miss him being attacked by anyone special. You have no reason to believe you’ll miss something that advances a storyline for him. Zero. Nada. Nilch.
> 
> They (Kenny, Bucks, Cody, Jericho, Moxley, all of them) killed his marketability. Greatest wrestler you’ve never seen, and it took them less than a year to make him the greatest wrestler nobody cares to see.
> 
> If you don’t see a problem with this, then you don’t get wrestling on American TV.


I think the issue is AEW just doesn't have enough tv time to do everything they wanna do. When you consider Moxley, Jericho/Inner Circle, Cody, MJF, Tag division, pushing new talent and woman's division. 


So Omega kinda taking step back right now. He believes in himself and they are keeping him credible enough getting wins vs every one else. So when it's his time to be put in the spotlight. He just needs some big wins and getting some big promos in right feud. Pac and Hangman Page are kinda getting lost in shuffle at the moment too.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Gh0stFace said:


> LOL Alright Mate.


What?

I've been mostly positive regarding AEW but tonight I have to be extremely negative, tonight's card on paper is a joke and exposes AEW's lack of depth.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

Alright_Mate said:


> What?
> 
> I've been mostly positive regarding AEW but tonight I have to be extremely negative, tonight's card on paper is a joke and exposes AEW's lack of depth.


Ok talk to me after the show


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I agree that on paper it looks a weak show tonight. That doesn't mean it will be, though.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Not really a surprise but the Street Fight is the Main Event tonight. I wonder who else will involve themselves in this match. No rules afterall. 

Will it be more IC vs Elite, or could the outside interference be other tag teams to put some focal point back on the division. I mean SCU is on DARK for crying out loud.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

It's weak because of no Moxley or PAC announced. I assume both will be there and involve themselves. Where is Darby Allin - must have been legit injured.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Meh, I think the matches tonight are fine. I just hope they advance some story lines. They need to add a TV title already.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm here and ready to enjoy me some Dynamite.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Starting off HOT.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh baby it's Mox time


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Kicking off with MOX.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Here we go!! Good to see that my boy Omega has a match tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MOX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well at least those of us who think most matches go too long can get some relief now.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I blinked and I missed it.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

To the point. I likes that!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Idk if it's Spectrum, but I can't get TNT


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow Moxley is on fire. Straight murdered due in lie 5 seconds.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Alex Reynolds = buried


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I like how Mox variates how he executes the Paradigm Shift. Keeps his greatest weapon sudden, deadly and fresh.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That dude is going back to rejoin the rest of the East Hampton Polo Boys.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dallas is on fire.  And of course MOX gets a ton of love even for a simple squash match, LOL.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd is hot for this.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Clique said:


> I like how Mox variates how he executes the Paradigm Shift. Keeps his greatest weapon sudden, deadly and fresh.


Definitely like the stunner. Can come out of nowhere.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Glad the app is working at least. Who did Mox beat?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

TNT's censors are often late lel


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Y2J: "Watch your language"
Also Y2J: "We beat the shit out of each other", "You're still an asshole"


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ugh my receiver decided to randomly restart in the middle of this. And it is DirecTV so it is going to take at least 10 minutes to come back on...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

What a great start to the show


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Santana & Ortiz just look _grimey_


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

This is by far the best feud this company could do right now. Glad to see them giving the fans what they want.

It's going to be the most entertaining thing in wrestling.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> Ugh my receiver decided to randomly restart in the middle of this. And it is DirecTV so it is going to take at least 10 minutes to come back on...


I don't even have the feed at all on TV. Try the Direct TV app


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

A fantastic promo to start the show. Mox setting the AEW record for fastest match was fun, too.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I don't even have the feed at all on TV. Try the Direct TV app


That sucks. I was able to jump to the stream on TNT's website at least and caught the end of the promo.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

That gimp mask is so ridiculous.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

This show looks like it'll be a good one!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Crowd is hugely into Cody.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Allie.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Excited to see BBB in action. I really like their look.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Would've been great if I couldve heard a word MJF said.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

OH good lord Allie is hot


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Who is the guy teaming with Cody against the Butcher, Baker, and Candlestick Maker?


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

PavelGaborik said:


> Would've been great if I couldve heard a word MJF said.


He basically laughed at him for having to tag with QT Marshall and never being able to compete for the world title again. Are you watching on TSN2? The audio is fine on there.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cody is the fucking man. He really created an aura for himself.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bunny Allie got me like:


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Video feed has gone black a couple of times on TSN feed


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

I guess the video feed is having issues this week. It keeps going black. It's meant to be picture in picture during commercial but it's literally a black screen.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Crowd is electric and so far and the show is off to a great start


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Why the fuck is my screen black


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Great episode so far. Love the pacing and the mix of promos and matches. Gave some context to where BBB came from, as well (paid by MJF).


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

BBB seems less of a cult and more of a group of mercenaries.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Best Bout Machine said:


> He basically laughed at him for having to tag with QT Marshall and never being able to compete for the world title again. Are you watching on TSN2? The audio is fine on there.


Yes, and Cody's music played over 80% of the promo. They finally lowered it near the end.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Alright I just started watching what did I miss?


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lol Butcher voluntarily goes through the ropes to the outside


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Alright I just started watching what did I miss?


Moxley won a squash. Inner Circle comes out and Jericho offers him to join. He says he’ll give him time to think about it.

Currently at the Cody/QT vs.Butcher and Blade match.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Have to say B and B look awesome so far way different


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Alright I just started watching what did I miss?


Mox’ fastest/shortest squash and Jericho’s offer to join the Inner Circle.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Butcher literally threw himself out of the ring. ?


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

I thought QT was going to be a bust in this match, but so far he's been serviceable. At least the crowd has been hot. I think QT has to take the loss here.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Taroostyles said:


> Have to say B and B look awesome so far way different


I agree. Butcher especially has a unique look


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Thought those dudes were going to go at it over Cody's belt.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Shouldn't have kicked out of that cutter. Oh well, modern wrestling I guess


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

lol QT just fell over the top rope.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bummer about about MJF's promo being slightly bungled by audio issues.

That being said, it's pretty surreal to see Q.T. not be a geek, lel.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

QT Marshall looking good


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

BBB are everything the Dark Order should've been.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Impressive debut match. I was wondering who Butcher reminded me of then JR said Ole. Now I cannot not see it.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

I've heard of QT, but never seen him before. He's actually decent in the ring.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Much better match than I expected. Everyone looked good and BB has big potential.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Butcher has a sweet look


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Much better match than I was expecting!


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Andy Williams barely has wrestling experience, not sure why they signed him at this time. Could of swore he just started 3 years ago or so.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

I like BB's look, but not impressed with their in ring performance. Things just didn't seem smooth. They weren't horrid though. 

.... Darby!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sucks that Q.T. missed that corkscrew senton bomb ever so slightly.  Dude's been surprisingly fun in this match.

But yeah, I'm slowly but surely getting sold on BBB.  Oh shit, dat boy Darby is here!


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

This match was sort of sloppy.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Darby!!


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok at least they're giving Darby something to do


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Pretty sure Darby helping Cody may be setting up him turning and joining with Marty for his debut


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

I hated Brandon Sutter in Impact, but here as part of BBB he has improved.

I kinda see the Ole/Butcher in the face reference a bit.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Great story-telling. Darby making sure to show Cody that when he’s down and reaching up for someone to lift him, Darby will be there.

Great, great character building moment for the kid.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

This crowd is super hot.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MJF promo? With audio this time?!?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MJF looks so much happier to finally getting his boos back.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

MJF time. This should be good.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

MJF is awesome


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Doublecross Rhodes is great


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The hotness of their crowds distinguish AEW from other wrestling shows.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey, he didn't hit a terrible Cross Rhodes this time. Someone's been practicing.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Piper reference was great.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Good job, MAXWELL. You actually didn't shit the bed when it came to using the Cross Rhodes. :^)


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is good shit


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MJF is a damn natural on the mic.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

HAHAHHAHAHA the Reigns burial.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Making fun of the lisp... hitting below the belt haha


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

MJF is gold.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Alright, all you assholes who wanted more yapping, here you go, you got it. I’m already sick of this turd’s incessant gum-flapping. Get to the fucking point. This is fast approaching HHH channel-switching bad. 

god I hate yapping.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

MJF is probably the most natural heel in 20 years


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MJF, is fucking killing it on the mic! He going after his lisp. What a bastard!


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Wardlow kind of looks like a big buff version of Rhyno.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Alright, all you assholes who wanted more yapping, here you go, you got it. I’m already sick of this turd’s incessant gum-flapping. Get to the fucking point. This is fast approaching HHH channel-switching bad.
> 
> god I hate yapping.


Either your post is dripping with sarcasm or you are watching RAW on DVR right now.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

JR is completely lifeless tonight.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Well done, MJF. Such a natural on the mic.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nicely done MJF


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Solid promo


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

MJF is so good for his age, it’s crazy.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

MJF is to me, the best prospect in Wrestling.


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

MJF is the best heel in wrestling today. Such an asshole.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MJF'S promo made me laugh several times. Well done.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Rated-R-Peepz said:


> MJF is the best heel in wrestling today. Such an asshole.


Night and day between him and the scripted WWE drivel. Almost forgot what passionate delivery sounded like.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm gonna guess that the stipulation is that if MJF wins Cody has to relinquish his EVP title to MJF, it fits his character as someone wanting total power.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

The lisp. He went there!


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Good storyline progression thus far. Each match/segment has furthered things


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

These Dark Order vignettes are awesome


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204936654806560768


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> Either your post is dripping with sarcasm or you are watching RAW on DVR right now.


No, I can’t stand long promos with talking for the sake of talking. Not only did he say next to nothing, he’s gonna finish saying more nothing next week. So two drawn out TALK segments to say something that should only need 30 seconds. First half hour of this show was pretty hot; now is boring the shit out of me. Blah blah blah fucking blah.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Did the other guy have a key to his hotel room? Just walked right in there...


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

https://www.joindarkorder.com 
Stop losing, and start winning


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

I want to take Emi Sakura seriously. I really do


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Damn this has been a good first hour.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Piss break I guess


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> No, I can’t stand long promos with talking for the sake of talking. Not only did he say next to nothing, he’s gonna finish saying more nothing next week. So two drawn out TALK segments to say something that should only need 30 seconds. First half hour of this show was pretty hot; now is boring the shit out of me. Blah blah blah fucking blah.


That was LONG to you? Do you remember 20 minute HHH promos? They let Jericho and MJF talk, the two best talkers in the company. Infinitely better than seeing five extra minutes of choreographed flips and flops.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Intimidator3 said:


> Damn this has been a good first hour.


It's been solid as fuck. Minus this.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Sakura can seriously GTFO. Terrible look, terrible gimmicks, terrible theme.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204940240638660609
Man, they're really going to sign these guys? And isn't Uno and Grayson the tag team already?


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Big Swole and Emi Sakura is a weird choice when they could have gone with Baker vs Statlander or Baker vs literally anyone. Oh well.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Loving all the Dark Order stuff. Join us = Let them in.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lheurch said:


> That was LONG to you? Do you remember 20 minute HHH promos? They let Jericho and MJF talk, the two best talkers in the company. Infinitely better than seeing five extra minutes of flips and flops.


Got to find that perfect balance. AEW has found it so far tonight


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

At least we get Shida at ringside.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Never thought The Dark Order would go from generic geeks to an interesting cult, but I'm happy to be wrong in this instance.

As charming as Emi is, this is clearly a battle of Swole vs. Plush


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Boldgerg said:


> Sakura can seriously GTFO. Terrible look, terrible gimmicks, terrible theme.


She sucks. Old and lame. Epic channel changer


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Derek30 said:


> Got to find that perfect balance. AEW has found it so far tonight


Absolutely. They needed more promos and vignettes, but not 20 minute HHH rambles.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll give Sakura credit. She is great in the ring


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Never thought The Dark Order would go from generic geeks to an interesting cult, but I'm happy to be wrong in this instance.
> 
> As charming as Emi is, this is clearly a battle of Swole vs. Plush


They have done amazing thigs with the vignettes. Now they need to perform in the ring too. They definitely have potential now when before they were DOA.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL Jr is out to fucking lunch tonight


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah this probably should have been on Dark but they're having a decent match so far


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

JR could use a Red Bull or something.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

I get that Sakura is a well respected vet and has trained a ton of female wrestlers, but they are using her too much. I wouldn't be surprised if she has the most matches out of all the women. I don't dislike her, but think she would be more appreciated if she was used less often.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Derek30 said:


> LOL Jr is out to fucking lunch tonight


It sounded like a bad cue from the back more than anything...and this break was half PiP and half not which I do not think they have done before. Very strange.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Interesting seeing Shida in the front row enjoying the match lol


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

This crowd is phenomenal


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

EMI sakura puts me to sleep. I dont see what value she brings to the show.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This mic stand stuff is dumb.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

My god, Sakura is beyond cringe-worthy. Seriously, go away.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Tony going to blow out his voice again.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

That was an awkward sequence lol


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Uno and Grayson can go in the ring - that was never in question. I just don't get who the leader is, and why they are recruiting the Beaver Boys tag team, unless they're pure enhancement/puddy duty.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I don’t understand why they have Sakura on tv all the goddamn time. It’s stupid.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The promos were good today. Overall great show. Just this match sucks


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Swole has some potential


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bdon said:


> I don’t understand why they have Sakura on tv all the goddamn time. It’s stupid.


I know right. What a sack of trash. Lol
I wonder what Tv rating she gets


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Thank God that match is finished. I fucking despise Sakura getting tv time.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

I enjoyed that finish at least


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Why is this match going on for so long?


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Match went too long and Sakuras act just doesnt translate well


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Nice promo for Pac. Short and sweet.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

I actually kinda like Swole but Sakura idk.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Right winner. Match went too long though. Sakura is a good worke and Swole looks pretty good.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Well, here is Sabian and Spears.

I’m guessing he needs a win, so it’s time for Omega to make him look great and take an L.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I honestly dont give a fuck about their womens division. Haven't felt an ounce of care since day one. Damn!!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice back and forth match. Swole's personality is definitely winning me over, but we need Shida's grimace as a reaction gif on here.

Penelope! <3


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Sad, even Tully has given up on Spears.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Sakura is good in the ring, but her gimmick is so cringe.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

No Tully? Wonder if Janela laid him out


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Apparently Vickie Guerrero was there doing commentary on Dark...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Tully.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Penelope.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Derek30 said:


> No Tully? Wonder if Janela laid him out


Odd that Tully never came out and Spears even looked to see if Tully was coming out of the tunnel.

The partner for Spears will be Hangman tonight when he turns on Omega.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> They have done amazing this with the vignettes. Now they need to perform int he ring too. They definitely have potential now when before they were DOA.


Agreed. The ball's been given to them, so now's the time for them to run with it.

Fingers crossed for BBB getting just as much love via vignettes.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

I like the path they're going on here with Hangman


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah they are actually now pushing the Hangman turn on The Elite.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

No doubt Hangman is a legitimate prospect. He can do some excellent things in the ring and the sky is the limit for him if he can figure out the character work/promo aspect. Crowd obviously has taken to him


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Maybe Tully comes out and walks away with Hangman.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

JR must've must've smoked that good shit before the show.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Reacting to MJF dissing the Rhodes lisp


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Intimidator3 said:


> JR must've must've smoked that good shit before the show.


I'm starting to side with the crowd that say it's time for him to hang it up. He has sounded completely lifeless tonight and made mistake after mistake.

Let Tony be lead announcer.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Is Tully scouting Sabian or is he scouting Hangman?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Good to see J.R. being a fellow man of culture by calling Penelope "a great diversion".


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn Penelope


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

good recovery from the botch there


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

JR really came to life when Penelope wrapped her legs around someone. Gotta get that Blue Chew money.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Penelope Ford is more interesting than over 90% of the women's division.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

How is that not a DQ wtf lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good match!!!!


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Aha so if was Janela


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Janela having not one but two man buns is the most ridiculous thing he could have done. Wow he looked even more ridiculous than normal.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Janela? What a let down.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

at Penelope getting involved in the mix.

And since Omega's busting out dem knees, this is obligatory:


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

MrThortan said:


> Penelope Ford is more interesting than over 90% of the women's division.


She definitely has a presence


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

We're gonna get heel Hangman down the line.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

I like Hangman tagging himself in. Omega sold that pretty well. Further signs the Elite are falling apart.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I need a hurancanrana from Penelope.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Who was that bald guy?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Omega won?


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Hager is going to do commentary? Fuck.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Jericho and Hager on commentary? Moxley about to beat down Guevara?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They are going to run out of dark places to hang out in the buildings with so many dark stables.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Oh I like the Hangman stuff.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Damn, they could have gotten rid of JR but sent Schiavone packing instead. Shame.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Straight up Solid Good Show minus one womens match. Good job AEW


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Brandi to the women's divison:

You suck, you suck, you suck, you suck, Kris Statlander, you're cool


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

So much storyline progression tonight god damn


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

"experiences withdrawals when away from his phone" lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

PhilThePain said:


> Brandi to the women's divison:
> 
> You suck, you suck, you suck, you suck, Kris Statlander, you're cool



Shes not..wrong?


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Intimidator3 said:


> Oh I like the Hangman stuff.


Agreed. If Mox is the next champ after Jericho, he should be the one to drop it to Hangman. It gives Hangman almost that needed year so he can keep improving. I do hope that he ends up with Tully and Spears though, Tully running a Horseman like stable would be cool.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sammy "Experiences Withdrawals When Away From His Phone" Guevara. Jesus Christ, AEW. 



Lheurch said:


> Janela having not one but two man buns is the most ridiculous thing he could have done. Wow he looked even more ridiculous than normal.


Although Jericho's 'tron says "Am I Evil Yes I Am", I think we've finally found a villain who actually lives up to that claim.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I bet Hager interferes and brawls with Luchasaurus.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Is Penelope a potential diamond in the rough? Don't know if she's any good in the ring but she is SEXY and seems to have some charisma. Plays the stuck up bitch well


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Shes not..wrong?


Shida is awesome, but I did like her line about Riho getting so small she disappeared.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

They should definitely shout out the actual address of Sammy's YouTube


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jazminator said:


> I bet Hager interferes and brawls with Luchasaurus.


I am hoping they both interfere and then Mox comes out but we all know the small child will be running out.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Jazminator said:


> I bet Hager interferes and brawls with Luchasaurus.


That makes more sense than Moxley. Need to build to that Jericho/Jungle Boy match next week


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Shes not..wrong?


She's indeed wrong as long as Jamie Hayter, Allie and Penelope Ford are around. :^)


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

PhilThePain said:


> Brandi to the women's divison:
> 
> You suck, you suck, you suck, you suck, Kris Statlander, you're cool


Yeah, Brandi's pretty bad. Britt Baker and Hikaru Shida are carrying that division. Statlander has been good, but we need to see more of her first.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Love Jericho and JR bury the whole Luchasaurus is actually a dinosaur thing and making fun of Marko.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

"Holds second fastest AEW win" :lmao


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm torn here cause both of these guys are great and need to win


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Why would you show a different angle on that Sammy move?


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL I love Hager on commentary not saying a word


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Luchasaurus getting a solid reception to no one's surprise. Honestly hope that a mid-card title is in the works so he can get some gold in order to work his way up to the world title.



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


A real man would no-sell that 'rana in order to get a smell of what Penelope's cooking.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Taroostyles said:


> I'm torn here cause both of these guys are great and need to win


No way this gets a clean finish with all the angles surrounding it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

"Even little Marko Stunt has a little chemistry"


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Luchasaurus is awesome


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

Hager has said more on commentary than Renee ever did.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

That was a great segment. I was wondering why the hell he was pinning him, then in comes Marko with the count. Hilarious!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Y2J: "What do you think about that Big Hurt?"

Hager:









Y2J: "Exactly!"

Luchasaurus remains undefeated in singles action!


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lmao they used Cornettes idea.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Jungle Jack Perry is such a better name than Jungle Boy.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Petulant child Jericho never gets old


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Revolution PPV announced.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Chicago is like homebase for AEW apparently.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey JR. It might be a good idea not to try to rebrand one of your wrestlers in the middle of a show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Great show!!!


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

So are they gonna run All Out in Chicago still too? Pretty weird to only have 4 PPVs and do 2 of them in the same city.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Revolution is gonna be lit!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Chris Jericho vs. Jungle Boy with Marko Stunt as Special Guest Referee

GOAT Match Five stars ?????


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Clique said:


> Chicago is like homebase for AEW apparently.


Because we are the hottest city in wrestling


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wait, there is a #1 contenders match that does not even feature the actual #1 contender?!?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

When did they say the PPV would be?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Derek30 said:


> Is Penelope a potential diamond in the rough? Don't know if she's any good in the ring but she is SEXY and seems to have some charisma. Plays the stuck up bitch well


I can not say if shes any good.
At first I thought that Penelope was the same girl in MLW who managed the Dynasty but that's a diff girl


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I liked that Jurassic match. Good stuff with Jungle Boy.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Taroostyles said:


> So are they gonna run All Out in Chicago still too? Pretty weird to only have 4 PPVs and do 2 of them in the same city.


Business in the Chi must be really strong for them.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm thinking they're gonna do a triple threat. Riho vs Shida vs Statlander


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

captainzombie said:


> Because we are the hottest city in wrestling


That distinction is reserved for NYC.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

bdon said:


> When did they say the PPV would be?


February 29th.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Revolution is a good name for a PPV. Wish it was in NYC, though.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> When did they say the PPV would be?


February 29th.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Maybe not the right place to make this reference but Revolution on February 29th? Why not call it Lethal Leap Year?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Statlander needs to beat the good doctor.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Can we get some West Coast PPVs though?


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Chicago is definitely their closest thing to a home market cause of All In and everything but its does make you think maybe they are a little scared to venture out. I get that they are attaching the PPV to C2E2 but it would have been nice to see a new market.

Cause if Vegas is hosting DON 2 and then Chicago again for All Out 2 then we dont see a new PPV city until Fall of 2020.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> That distinction is reserved for NYC.


LOL! We both have excellent wrestling cities 

Guess they probably wanted to also tie this in with C2E2 convention.

Have to wonder if they pull the trigger on Mox at Revolution. Not sure I care for the PPV name though.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

15 minutes to go nuts


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Once again this week's show has flown by. Meanwhile RAW seemed to last about twelve hours.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Derek30 said:


> 15 minutes to go nuts


TNT needs to give them a 5-10 minute overrun at this point.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well I'm guessing The Bucks get the Superman Cena come back win lol


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Do we get unhinged Moxley to end the show or are they saving that? Don't want to blow your load too early


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Spiked piledriver on the stage, but do not worry this is a Bucks' match. He will be up in 2 minutes or less.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Kicking out of that is just where we are in this day and age I guess


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Tip off to Revolution on the 29th in Chicago is when MLW announced they were postponing their scheduled show on Feb 29th in Chicago until Mid-April.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Brandon Cutler being geeked out even when not actually wrestling, lel

Anybody wanna place bets on when a Japanese Table appears in AEW?


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

That dude in the Hell's Heroes fest t-shirt knows his Metal!


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

These main events really need to start at the 8:30 CT if its one of my biggest beefs with each Dynamite. I hate having to run against the damn clock each and every week without an overurn.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL that was great


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

4 tables broken lol


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

I love me a good spotfest. This is good.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Loving this main event


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

We'll be right back! No we wont'. Picture in picture. Be right back!


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Crazy match. Love it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

AEW fans actually standing and being into a show. WWE fans will sit on their hands every main event.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

That ref is dead...


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

damn that kick to the referee ?


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Just saw The Lucha Brothers vs. Omega and Page for next week’s show. Looks like they are looking to turn Page rather quickly, maybe to take Jericho's place as top heel when he takes some time off after losing the title next year?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Seems like all the Inner Circle taking on some Jericho moves. Sammy with the springboard dropkick and Santana and Ortiz with the lionsault


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Damn it looked like he could have kicked the refs head 15 rows deep


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The crowd when Matt busted out that Cowboys helmet:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What happened to Earl Hebner? The old man getting ass kicked reminded me of him


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


And they were all up ready to do more flips 30 seconds later. If you do not sell a move like that, it means nothing.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Super Bucks lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Was really hoping Santana and Ortiz would get the belts off SCU next week.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Hopefully SCU beat the Bucks.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ortiz deserves all that abuse for continuing to wear those minimalist shoes ?

Great main event to cap off a great show.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

PavelGaborik said:


> Was really hoping Santana and Ortiz would get the belts off SCU next week.


Me too. Out of all of The Elite members, I feel like The Bucks are the ones not to take losses like Cody, Omega, and Hangman. At this point I don't care, need to get those belts off of SCU and let Scorpio go solo.

They really do need a mid-card title of sort and hopefully its something they work towards soon.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Rick the sign guy is there, eh? I haven't seen him in ages.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Their power level...


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

That was one of the best Dynamites to date. It seems like they took a massive leap in the technical production of the show. They really fit a lot of content into these two hours, progressing several stories and enriching their roster with some much needed depth. Good job AEW


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Who was the bald guy in the Brandi vignette?


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Enjoyable show. Storylines progressed and there was still plenty of action.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Who was the bald guy in the Brandi vignette?


She turned him away before we could see. Probably captured some Dark Order dude to begin their cult feud.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

MrThortan said:


> That was one of the best Dynamites to date. It seems like they took a massive leap in the technical production of the show. They really fit a lot of content into these two hours, progressing several stories and enriching their roster with some much needed depth. Good job AEW


Yeah it really was one of the best ones if not the best. Great show.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Fantastic show.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

The womens match was the only real low point and only cause it just went too long


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Who was the bald guy in the Brandi vignette?


Billy Corgan, j/k.....not sure.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Really liked the show. Main event was crazy in a good way. Good character development tonight too. Show was def. worth my time investment.


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

Taroostyles said:


> The womens match was the only real low point and only cause it just went too long


Agreed.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Geeee said:


> Seems like all the Inner Circle taking on some Jericho moves. Sammy with the springboard dropkick and Santana and Ortiz with the lionsault


Le Champion truly being a father to his men. :3


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Taroostyles said:


> The womens match was the only real low point and only cause it just went too long


It had Big Swole trending on twitter though.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Rated-R-Peepz said:


> Agreed.


I think they give the women match too much time because it was the only women match of the show.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder if in the end, Janela and Spears end up as a tag team


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Good show. Despite not big match card. The show had a lot of energy and mixed in all it's big stars well.

Next week Moxley gonna give Jericho his answer and cost him the match vs Jungle Boy. With tickets for Revolution on sale the 20th. They will make Jericho/Moxley official before those tickets go on sale.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Bald man had a hand tattoo. Twitter has guessed Dustin, DJ Hyde (CZW), Gangrel, Vampiro (Alzheimer's). Head is newly shaven you can tell by the paler skin - though guy is balding on the top so is older.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Show was solid as hell once I could watch. Main event is conflicting. It was fun but ridiculous as hell lol


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Alright, all you assholes who wanted more yapping, here you go, you got it. I’m already sick of this turd’s incessant gum-flapping. Get to the fucking point. This is fast approaching HHH channel-switching bad.
> 
> god I hate yapping.


This is what you have to say while MJF is cutting a promo? I could care less if you were to drop dead


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

The show was really good this week. I was a little disappointed with the main event, kept hoping PNP would have won as The Bucks don't need the belts and heels vs. faces would be better.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Bald man had a hand tattoo. Twitter has guessed Dustin, DJ Hyde (CZW), Gangrel, Vampiro (Alzheimer's). Head is newly shaven you can tell by the paler skin - though guy is balding on the top so is older.


Not Dustin, since he was involved in the main event. I think this is Vampiro, which would be kinda weird, since they already have Brandi and Kong, who don't seem like they will be wrestling much. Stable with 3 managers and 1 wrestler?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Not Dustin, since he was involved in the main event. I think this is Vampiro.


Vamp has face tats - unless they make-up covered them. Vamp would be interesting from a character perspective however he's finished in ring and has claimed he suffers from early dementia. Be weird to have two figure heads who can't wrestle in Kong and Vamp, Brandi who is part time, Melanie who just debuted and one more woman to complete the collective.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maybe the bald guy was Ralphus.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

It's definitely not Dustin. What does UNO look like under the mask? That possible connection with them and Dark Order seems likely.

Dont think its Vampiro either.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Maybe the bald guy is just a random jabroni to show us that Brandi is weird...


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Geeee said:


> I wonder if in the end, Janela and Spears end up as a tag team


They actually might make a pretty decent team.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Overall a super Solid show!!
Top to bottom with a bit of everything


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

They find a way to put QT over XD


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Outstanding first hour.

- Starting with Moxley was great. This guy is fucking getting over huge. And then Jericho with that invitation to join the Inner Circle to avoid the match. Great stuff. He knows facing Moxley is the death of his reign. I want to see more of this, more and more delay and avoidance tactics until there's nowhere left to run. This can run all the way until May. Make it feel HUGE when Mox finally gets his hands on him. Revolution is too soon.

- Good match with Cody and Darby allying with him is intriguing.

- Excellent MJF promo.

- Good Dark Order vignette.

- Things started slowing down in the second hour. Swole had a good background story on Dark last night but still, I don't think this match belonged on Dynamite. Sakura's gimmick just isn't getting over with an American audience. She needs to be a full blown heel. That segment lost viewers, guaranteed.

- Solid tag team match, but Spears and Sabian and this whole feud with Janela are all just totally bland. Don't think Hangman turns on Omega, but it was a fun little moment of tension at the end.

- Why is Statlander getting a #1 contender's match with Baker if both of them are ranked below Shida? I don't understand that at all. Still, Brandi wanting Statlander for her stable is the most intriguing part of the division for now. At this point, it might be best just to let Kris win the title and see what Brandi tries to do with her, wanting her in as champion. Something has to give. I like Riho but she can't just keep going AWOL like this with no feuds in her reign. Either her schedule changes or it's time to pull the plug.

- Luchasaurus is great. He should eventually be a singles star. Those two will hold him back if he stays with them too long, especially Marko Stunt.

- Wrong guys went over in the main event. Like Riho, SCU's reign just feels like something of no consequence. I think the time is right for the title change and Santana and Ortiz are ideal. If you're gonna have the Inner Circle, go all the way with them, making it that much bigger of a deal when Mox wrecks their shit to establish himself as THE GUY. I don't understand what AEW is doing with booking like this. Maybe waiting until February to put them at the peak of their power?

Anyway, this was probably the best episode since Full Gear, even if the second hour slowed down a bit.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Page/Omega vs Lucha Brothers
Jericho vs Jungle Boy
Baker vs Statlander for #1 Contenders Shot 
Bucks vs SCU for tag titles


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

Alright_Mate said:


> What?
> 
> I've been mostly positive regarding AEW but tonight I have to be extremely negative, tonight's card on paper is a joke and exposes AEW's lack of depth.


So tell me what was so terrible about tonight's show? How would this show compare to RAW & Smackdown?


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Great show. The women’s match didn’t belong but the rest was top notch.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Jedah said:


> - *Why is Statlander getting a #1 contender's match with Baker if both of them are ranked below Shida?* I don't understand that at all. Still, Brandi wanting Statlander for her stable is the most intriguing part of the division for now. At this point, it might be best just to let Kris win the title and see what Brandi tries to do with her, wanting her in as champion. Something has to give. I like Riho but she can't just keep going AWOL like this with no feuds in her reign. Either her schedule changes or it's time to pull the plug.


Well they're getting a #1 contender match because whoever wins will have a better record than Shida

And also because i think they don't want to have an other 100% japanese match for the belt.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Jedah said:


> - Why is Statlander getting a #1 contender's match with Baker if both of them are ranked below Shida? I don't understand that at all.


This will likely be cleaned up come Friday's rankings. I think they messed up announcing it tonight. Baker's record is arguably better than Shida's anyways - Baker wrestles Machiko on DARK and assuming she wins would vault ahead of Shida who didn't wrestle this week, and Statlander had a recent win over Shida which probably weighs on the decision.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Still don’t fucking understand what they’re doing with Omega, but that was a solid show. Lots of character work for everyone.

Well, everyone except Omega.

Maybe he’s tapping into his artistic side and handling a larger portion of the story-telling for everyone?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Gh0stFace said:


> So tell me what was so terrible about tonight's show? How would this show compare to RAW & Smackdown?


I told him (her ?) that a show can be great on paper and bad live but a show who seems average on paper can be great.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Hopefully Statlander wins next week. She's already probably the best they have in that division.

It's obviously very, very soon but I wouldn't mind putting the title on her. Something needs to give.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jedah said:


> Outstanding first hour.
> 
> - Starting with Moxley was great. This guy is fucking getting over huge. And then Jericho with that invitation to join the Inner Circle to avoid the match. Great stuff. He knows facing Moxley is the death of his reign. I want to see more of this, more and more delay and avoidance tactics until there's nowhere left to run. This can run all the way until May. Make it feel HUGE when Mox finally gets his hands on him. Revolution is too soon.
> 
> ...


I agree. THIS formula worked. Well paced, good mixing up of promos. matches, etc. One of the stronger episodes.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oddly enough today on paper seemed meh and was fucking good. Seems like AEW does better shows when on paper things look meh, LOL


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> This will likely be cleaned up come Friday's rankings. I think they messed up announcing it tonight. Baker's record is arguably better than Shida's anyways - *Baker wrestles Machiko on DARK* and assuming she wins would vault ahead of Shida who didn't wrestle this week, and Statlander had a recent win over Shida which probably weighs on the decision.


What are you talking about ?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> What are you talking about ?


The Match will air on DARK this week. 


Vickie Guerrero is on commentary.
Private Party vs. SCU
Britt Baker vs. Machiko
Bea Priestley vs. Kris Statlander
The Hybrid 2 & PAC vs. Best Friends & Orange Cassidy


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Overall thoughts 

-Moxley to start the show was great and his character is amazing right now. Promo from Jericho was also great and setup the long slow build well. 
-Butcher and Blade had a great debut and felt so different than the rest of the teams in the division. QT actually had a great showing too. Really good match. Dont be surprised if Darby turns on Cody if or when Marty shows up. 
-MJF promo was of course fantastic. Thay kids delivery for being 23 or 24 is completely one of a kind. Just awesome. 
-Swole looked good and has a bright future but this match went too long and Sakura is just translating well. Low point of the night. 
-Page and Omega we finally got to see Hangman showing some edge and frustration. The Kenny stuff is a little more puzzling as I just dont know where hes headed. Sabian and Spears were okay as a team but again not sure theres a payoff. 
-Sammy and Luchasaurus had a fun match that showcased their style clash well. After match was great and seeing Hager get physical again was a breath of fresh air. They need to put him in with Lucha or Dustin soon. 
-Main event was a ton of fun and just the chaotic environment I expected. Not surprised to see the Bucks get their win back but I do agree that having PP beat LAX a few weeks ago seems totally meaningless now. Title match should be good next week, kind of hoping they just put the titles on The Bucks as they really havent done anything with SCU and clearly Sky is going singles. 

One more thing is this is the 1st time I felt like they really had The Inner Circle all over the show and I really dug it. They are totally a unit and they displayed that well here.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> The Match will air on DARK this week.
> 
> 
> Vickie Guerrero is on commentary.
> ...


Oh ok


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I didn't mind the Bucks winning because it gave us a rare face vs face matchup next week. People would naturally expect a heel/face match so their win adds to the unpredictability factor and distinguishes them from WWE who would go with the expected heel/face dichotomy.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

bdon said:


> Still don’t fucking understand what they’re doing with Omega, but that was a solid show. Lots of character work for everyone.
> 
> Well, everyone except Omega.
> 
> Maybe he’s tapping into his artistic side and handling a larger portion of the story-telling for everyone?


I don’t get the Omega thing either. His attire is weak, his song and video entrance is weak, he’s not on the show but every other week, he never talks, and he’s not standing out. He felt like such a gigantic star in NJPW and right now he feels a few levels below that.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I like the blind/outta-nowhere camera shots AEW is using. Janela's dive on to Mox last week, and then Penelope's rana spot this week. Camera focused just on Mox, or Hangman, and then Boom!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

ClintDagger said:


> I don’t get the Omega thing either. His attire is weak, his song and video entrance is weak, he’s not on the show but every other week, he never talks, and he’s not standing out. He felt like such a gigantic star in NJPW and right now he feels a few levels below that.


At best, he and the EVPs handling booking are shitty. At worst, the Bucks and Cody used that gigantic stardom within the wrestling community to jumpstart their dream project, and Kenny was paid well enough to sacrifice his artistic side and to just go through the motions while putting over everyone else.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Wait until Moxley wins the title. Kenny will start a resurgence during his reign. They aren't done with each other.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

ClintDagger said:


> I don’t get the Omega thing either. His attire is weak, his song and video entrance is weak, he’s not on the show but every other week, he never talks, and he’s not standing out. He felt like such a gigantic star in NJPW and right now he feels a few levels below that.


I know you said a lot more than that but I think Kenny's song is great!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Kenny is booking himself. I think he's too unselfish mostly, and stretched too thin in that he's booking the women and is feeling the pressure there. He mentioned before he's called matches 100% in the ring because he didn't have time to go through the match backstage because of his other duties. He also said he wants to give up some of his television time to the women.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Kenny is booking himself. I think he's too unselfish mostly, and stretched too thin in that he's booking the women and is feeling the pressure there. He mentioned before he's called matches 100% in the ring because he didn't have time to go through the match backstage because of his other duties. He also said he wants to give up some of his television time to the women.


And someone needs to show true leadership here and explain how having only 3 truly “main event any card, anywhere” guys on the roster isn’t doing anyone justice.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah to be fair Moxley basically took the top face spot and at the moment rightfully so. Moxley will take the title from Jericho and Kenny will take it from Moxley, from there we will have to see.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

Strange how this show is booked 100000x better than a seasoned & experienced booker like Vince who's been in the game forever. RAW & Smackdown are unwatchable -- ratings will keep tumbling.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Gh0stFace said:


> Strange how this show is 100000x better than a seasoned & experienced booker like Vince who's been in the game forever. RAW & Smackdown are unwatchable -- ratings will keep tumbling.


You'd better watch out for the WWE fanboys. You're not allowed to say stuff like that around them.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Derek30 said:


> OH good lord Allie is hot


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

bdon said:


> Still don’t fucking understand what they’re doing with Omega, but that was a solid show. Lots of character work for everyone.
> 
> Well, everyone except Omega.
> 
> Maybe he’s tapping into his artistic side and handling a larger portion of the story-telling for everyone?


To be fair the announcers where really hyping up Omega as the greatest wrestler in the world. The problem is there only so much you can do with guy saying he's the best. When he's clearly not the best.


I thought they would drag out Omega/ Pac feud to next ppv. But now I can see them doing that match January 1st show or Bash at the Beach. With Omega/Page being a tag team for the next month. Until Page turns on Omega setting up match at Revolution. 

I think that could be something really interesting for Omega to do. I'm not sure what Pac does then. But as I've seen some mention. Pac having a feud with someone like Darby Allin would be fun.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

Darby Allin made me legit pop. And the main event was fun as hell. FUCK the haters.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

imthegame19 said:


> To be fair the announcers where really hyping up Omega as the greatest wrestler in the world. *The problem is there only so much you can do with guy saying he's the best.* When he's clearly not the best.
> 
> 
> I thought they would drag out Omega/ Pac feud to next ppv. But now I can see them doing that match January 1st show or Bash at the Beach. With Omega/Page being a tag team for the next month. Until Page turns on Omega setting up match at Revolution.
> ...


He looks like a joke. This is the AEW equivalent of what Vince and HHH did to Sting. Everyone knows what the guy has done elsewhere, but now it’s just “Well, you did that over there. This is different.“

Except Sting was at the end of his career and in his 50s, wanting just one WrestleMania moment. This is Kenny Omega, in a roster of guys who aren’t really known, and Jericho/Cody/Moxley.

Sorry Kenny, but you were just great “over there”.

And even if that is the plan with Page turning on Omega, then once again, you’ll have Omega jobbing to Page. No way you can have Page lose his first big match as a heel.

Kenny is here to give everyone the rub.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

bdon said:


> He looks like a joke. This is the AEW equivalent of what Vince and HHH did to Sting. Everyone knows what the guy has done elsewhere, but now it’s just “Well, you did that over there. This is different.“
> 
> Except Sting was at the end of his career and in his 50s, wanting just one WrestleMania moment. This is Kenny Omega, in a roster of guys who aren’t really known, and Jericho/Cody/Moxley.
> 
> ...


Kenny is more interested in putting others over, even if it's his expense... he's doing what he believes what is the right thing to do, can't blame him. He has full creative control over his character and he's not being a fn stubborn piece of shit like Hogan (who quit WWF because he didn't want to put over Bret Hart) so kudos to him. 

People are so fucking hard to please. Damned if you do, damned if you don't.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I like the blind/outta-nowhere camera shots AEW is using. Janela's dive on to Mox last week, and then Penelope's rana spot this week. Camera focused just on Mox, or Hangman, and then Boom!


Some of these idiots don't understand when I try to explain the vibe. Thank you for trying to articulate


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Gh0stFace said:


> Kenny is more interested in putting others over, even if it's his expense... he's doing what he believes what is the right thing to do, can't blame him. He has full creative control over his character and he's not being a fn stubborn piece of shit like Hogan (who quit WWF because he didn't want to put over Bret Hart) so kudos to him.
> 
> People are so fucking hard to please. Damned if you do, damned if you don't.


And if the roster was littered with guys capable of stealing eyes and captivating audiences, then that would be the right thing to do.

Unfortunately, that isn’t the case here. This is a startup company that is already having issues with a lack of star power. Jericho is able to give the rub and still maintain his stardom. Cody has given the rub and maintained. The Bucks have given and maintained. Moxley gave Allin and Janela the rub and maintained.

Omega losing big matches and having long, drawn out matches against guys clearly not of that caliber does NOT make anyone look strong. It hurts Omega to the point that a Sabian having a good match with him is just “ho hum, everyone has long matches with Kenny”.

Dude looks weak, and he was one of the 4 guys that AEW was banking on having in their backpocket as stars capable of headlining main events to bring legitimacy to their shows.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Gh0stFace said:


> Strange how this show is booked 100000x better than a seasoned & experienced booker like Vince who's been in the game forever. RAW & Smackdown are unwatchable -- ratings will keep tumbling.


Vince has experience being a bad booker.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Tonight AEW righted the ship. They started their episode wit the hottest story. And made sure their champion was visible, took Brandy out of the arena mic and got stories onto television. 

Tonight no one is thinking about wrestling without thinking Moxley and Jericho.


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

Who was the bald guy with Brandi in her promo?


----------



## jordyjames26 (Feb 7, 2016)

Great show. Moxley is a star, cody looks a million bucks. Jericho owning the stage, please just be done with Janella and Cutler, Sabian geeks. Geez they jeopardise something that looks and feels great. 

Sent from my SM-J810Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

bdon said:


> Unfortunately, that isn’t the case here. This is a startup company that is already having issues with a lack of star power. Jericho is able to give the rub and still maintain his stardom. Cody has given the rub and maintained. The Bucks have given and maintained. Moxley gave Allin and Janela the rub and maintained.


So, if it's only the lack of other name talent, then why does he suck? He's not going to have the type of matches he had in NJPW with the AEW roster. That's perfectly clear to anyone. Those who are familiar with him, know that he can be/do better. Those who had no idea who he is/was, have no other opinion, other than what they see him doing now.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Does anyone know what Teddy Hart was doing there? 
I saw photos of him out in the crowd.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## jpickens (May 3, 2015)

Thought it was a solid show in spite of the once again dozen plus commercials ( yeah I know it's TNT what would you expect) the Cody QT vs BBB was really off the charts so what if they currently lack star power give them a break they're only six months old save it for when they're two or three years old.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Garty said:


> So, if it's only the lack of other name talent, then why does he suck? He's not going to have the type of matches he had in NJPW with the AEW roster. That's perfectly clear to anyone. Those who are familiar with him, know that he can be/do better. Those who had no idea who he is/was, have no other opinion, other than what they see him doing now.


This is why I blame everyone. Omega clearly is having an issue connecting or choosing, too often, to put over others. Kenny, Jericho, Cody, the Bucks, Kahn, Moxley, whoever: they are all in this together and need to be working together to put on the best show possible.

And yet, they continue to allow Omega to drift directionless, knowing he was THE star elsewhere. I have more faith in their collective ability to put together great story-felling, but Omega is just...meh. Lifting 55 pounds? How did someone, anyone NOT say, “That’s a bad idea, Kenny.”

I really only harp on this, because I want them to succeed. I’m one of those that have come back to wrestling after 20 years, and I see similar mistakes occurring with Omega that harken memories of Sting not being used and being the good soldier who was cool letting others shine.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Another amazing show. Awesome opening segment, great MJF promo, and an epic main event. AEW hasn't failed to impress yet again.

Hope Moxley joins the Inner Circle for like a week or 2 and turns on them kind of like Bryan did with the Wyatt family a few years back.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

I just want to say this one thing.

Whoever decided that Omega vs Sabian should have been an AEW Dark match main event instead of the opener to this week’s show made a huge mistake. After being hyped about watching Dynamite and sharing with others that I will watch Dynamite tonight, when I saw the card listing for Dynamite, I thought that the card sucked in general, which lowered my hype level. Swole vs Sakura belonged on Dark, and it would have actually been to the advantage of Swole's character to show that she is an underdog slowly working her way up the rankings. Meanwhile I’m wondering where is Sadie Gibbs and why she has never been featured on Dynamite, not even in a video package. And there were too many tag matches booked this week, and none of them held my interested.

After the opening segment involving Moxley, at the first commercial break during the tag match between Cody & QT vs Butcher & Blade, I switched it off and didn’t return until later in the night to watch a recording, because it just felt like I was wasting my time and wasting my life. The MJF promo on social media that revealed he was behind BBB was not shown on the show this week, but was shown on Dark even though I’ve basically stopped watching that show, and they made a new promo that went into MJF being behind the BBB. If they were going to do a new promo explaining the same thing, why tell us about the former, and if they were going to do the former promo, why not show that again for those that didn’t see it to give some backstory on Dynamite instead of Dark, and _then_ show the new promo? This company assumes that everyone is following AEW and its stars on every social media channel in addition to the tv show too much.

Now if they had just featured Omega vs Sabian in the opener instead, I would have been far happier since: 
a) Omega is given 20 minutes commercial free on tv to show why he is hyped up as a big deal in the first place 
b) Kip Sabian and Penelope Ford would have gotten a fair amount of time to show what they can do after being barely being on tv, and it being a singles match, it would be to their advantage 
c) it builds off of AEW getting their momentum back after delivering an amazing show last week. Yes it may have been copying Cody vs Sammy Guevara from the first episode as a showcase of talent, but that would not have been a bad thing. It probably would have been a good thing to draw that parallel. 

Instead, AEW had the opener they had this week, which could have happened later in the show honestly. The Omega/Page vs Sabian/Spears is booked for the show when _that match_ should have been on Dark last week or at least postponed to the following Dynamite next week. It stopped all momentum gained back for me as a viewer, and I have lost interest in continuing to watch Dynamite. I may watch an AEW PPV when they happen, but that’s about it.

Minor cliff notes, since I basically hit fast forward this week:

- AEW should have only hired the Butcher. I do not care about the Blade at all, and that nickname should have been given to someone else if they were going to do this team.

- I don’t mind the empty seat shots, as AEW presents a sport, and you see empty seats in sports all the time, particularly early on in tournament matches.

- Young Bucks should have worn street gear for their street fight, not their ring gear.

- next PPV, Revolution, is happening in Chicago. I get its AEW's base, but was San Francisco or LA or some other city not available or something?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Gh0stFace said:


> So tell me what was so terrible about tonight's show? How would this show compare to RAW & Smackdown?


Positives - They built their storylines through various segments.

Negatives - Matches were uninteresting, I have zero interest in watching the likes of QT Marshall, Butcher & Blade, Emi Sakura, Kip Sabian and Shawn Spears perform. As I said last night before the show, the card was weak and exposed AEW's lack of depth and I still stand by that statement.

Then you get garbage Indy style spots like this, which no doubt people will class as "funny"

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204956520934526976


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing (Feb 27, 2019)

Best Bout Machine said:


> Yeah, Brandi's pretty bad. Britt Baker and Hikaru Shida are carrying that division. Statlander has been good, but we need to see more of her first.


Britt Baker can barely work, much less carry a division.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

Lmao @ thinking Britt carries anything other than Adam Cole's cum in her mouth.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Best Bout Machine must have pictures of Britt Baker hanging in his bedroom or something.

nobody is that delusional Britt Baker to carry a womens division im crying.


----------



## Dice Morgan (Apr 26, 2017)

MetalKiwi said:


> Does anyone know what Teddy Hart was doing there?
> I saw photos of him out in the crowd.


I would say he was either in the area and wanted to say hello to Jack Evans or trying to meet with some of AEW brass to see if there was any interest in signing him, since he hasn't burned a bridge with AEW yet.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I think i know why Shida will not be in the number 1 contender match. She's going to go back to japan for her Makai show.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

MetalKiwi said:


> Does anyone know what Teddy Hart was doing there?
> I saw photos of him out in the crowd.


Trying to gin up interest - he was at NXT recently sitting in the audience with his cat. He's toxic.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

So I will try again with constructive criticism, lets see how it works...

I watched this show before NXT, because last week was the first time I didnt do that and AEW felt even more out of place.

Really dont understand the structure of the show. Why have Cody lose just to leave and then have MJF come out? Why not come out while Cody is in the ring and throwing this fine promo in his face? Doesnt make much sense to me honestly. Like I said the MJF promo was fine, but when you are a viewer with a brain you would ask yourself why he does it that way and not in Cody´s face.

And generally an up and down show (more down than up). Bucks forced into a title match to up the game against NXT next week and in general I dont find anything about the Bucks special anymore. They always do spotty matches, so they become the norm, which is sad, as I was always looking forward to a Bucks match the last couple of years, when they only had 10 of these throughout the year, but having every Bucks match be a spotfest is not helping anybody. And what bothered me the most, the first spot gets a freaking two count? This usualy ends street fights in every promotion, but like I said a spotfest must be spotty.

Made sense for Jericho to ask Mox to join the IC to avoid the title match, but this was the weakest promo Jericho had so far and sadly for such an important moment.

Big Swole has nothing, she can wrestle, but thats it, lame match to be honest. Think they dont know what to do with their womens devision.

Really lame way to keep the Janela and Spears feud alive, why role Tully out on the chair just to hide behind him, he gets uncuffed and leaves...not a great storytelling moment. Why not roll backstage with him, hide him and brutalize Spears?

Bunny is hot af, but thats all BBB has to offer. Not a great tag team match. And too many near falls.

The crowd as always seems hot af as well throughout the whole show, which always makes for a far better experience when watching, but it doesnt help to not see how many mistakes they make during a show hyped by TNT as "this will be bigger than anything"...And seing the thread being below 500 posts, when the first shows had close to 1000 shows that even in here the interest is going down. And yes you can now come and say SD only gets 150 posts or the NXT thread barely gets 10, but that is not the point.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

fabi1982 said:


> So I will try again with constructive criticism, lets see how it works...
> 
> I watched this show before NXT, because last week was the first time I didnt do that and AEW felt even more out of place.
> 
> ...


AEW isn't for you. Watch NXT and be happy.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204989785523265536


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204989785523265536


Looked good on television and crowd was lively. I bet they could have filled the 400 seats at Full Sail if they tried.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Verbatim17 said:


> I just want to say this one thing.
> 
> Whoever decided that Omega vs Sabian should have been an AEW Dark match main event instead of the opener to this week’s show made a huge mistake. After being hyped about watching Dynamite and sharing with others that I will watch Dynamite tonight, when I saw the card listing for Dynamite, I thought that the card sucked in general, which lowered my hype level. Swole vs Sakura belonged on Dark, and it would have actually been to the advantage of Swole's character to show that she is an underdog slowly working her way up the rankings. Meanwhile I’m wondering where is Sadie Gibbs and why she has never been featured on Dynamite, not even in a video package. And there were too many tag matches booked this week, and none of them held my interested.
> 
> ...


Having watched both Omega vs Sabian and Omega/Page vs Sabian/Spears. The tag match was a better match IMO, plus it furthered 2 storylines.

Omega/Sabian was a good match but there was an awkward amount of interference from Penelope and there was no story behind it.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

this was a fun show, but I'm still not fan of the buck matches, they overdone everything... I lost count how many tables were broken and I was watching the highlights.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Y


Alright_Mate said:


> Tantrum?
> 
> I say it how it is.
> 
> ...


you can go eat a bag o dicks with this BS


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

bdon said:


> And if the roster was littered with guys capable of stealing eyes and captivating audiences, then that would be the right thing to do.
> 
> Unfortunately, that isn’t the case here. This is a startup company that is already having issues with a lack of star power. Jericho is able to give the rub and still maintain his stardom. Cody has given the rub and maintained. The Bucks have given and maintained. Moxley gave Allin and Janela the rub and maintained.
> 
> ...


Ok well how do you make Omega bigger deal without effecting Moxley, Jericho or Cody or MJF right now. Guys like Pac or feud with Page is next best guys for him to feud with. Even if he wins rubber match with Pac and goes 50/50 in matches with Page. While winning every other match he wrestles. 


The only thing I can see helping him right now. Is giving him a big story line feud with someone like Page. That leads to more heat and promo time. At this time though he's not going to be booked like the top guy W/L wise. I guess for WWE comparison would be Seth Rollins in 2018. He was IC champ feuding with Miz, Balor, Ziggler before losing it to Ambrose. But then he wins Royal Rumble then goes on to beat Lesnar clean twice and Strowman clean. Omega time beating the top guys will come. But right now they have him near the top of the next best.


It's not like Cody Rhodes has less impressive wins then Omega and lost to Jericho too. But he's presented like a star. Because his feuds are made a big deal. If Omega can look better if they present a Omega/Page feud as a big deal. Which I think they would do something like that with Page turning heel.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Can we stop arguing as this is supposed to be about AEW take your stuff to rants guys .

It was an odd pairing I've never heard of the butcher or the blade , but allie done that shit gimmick not in the attire . It's wardlow who will kick the shit out of Cody and where's the elite to help him.

Peace .


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Kenny will be back in the title scene next year there rotating the roster which is good but it's about building a brand from the bottom not the omega show . I'm a omega fan he's in the top 3 best wrestlers on the planet . But he's busy with the woman's division which needs hell, also where's SCU tag matches with the titles , I think they should introduce a mid card title too .

MJF promo will bd great as usual , hope they can sign brian cage as ive said for ages now , 

Ive just watch last week's dark ep9 and after ive watched tessa blanchards interview , im off to earn some bread. 

Enjoy .


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Omega was always going to lower himself wrestling in AEW because he was over and above everybody in stature. I do think he's showing he was a bit overrated in Japan, or at least his stuff wouldn't have played well over Stateside regardless. All his matches seemed special in Japan, and his somewhat cartoony character work worked better over in Japan sorta of like Nakamura's zaniness is "charisma" over here. Working weekly television is over exposure and watering down his matches. 

Only way you could have kept him the Ace would have been to only book him for PPV's and never wrestle on television and then go over everybody - but that would have helped nobody, including the company. Losing to PAC, Jericho, Moxley is not what is hurting Omega - those are all world class talents, it's his long matches with Sabian/Janela/Evans and the like. I don't think he wants to book himself to squash, he's a wrestler and doesn't think that's fair to the other wrestlers - so he tried to have some long ass epic match that diminishes himself more than elevating the opponent. 

How many matches has Cody, Jericho, Moxley, PAC have had on DARK?


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Having watched both Omega vs Sabian and Omega/Page vs Sabian/Spears. The tag match was a better match IMO, plus it furthered 2 storylines.
> 
> Omega/Sabian was a good match but there was an awkward amount of interference from Penelope and there was no story behind it.


Okay, but you still need that Dynamite opener with Omega that showcases why he’s such a big deal to begin with, and he needs to be able to cut a brief promo in front of the crowd as well.

I don’t think Dynamite needed another talking segment during its opener, and it shouldn’t be defended just because a very brief squash match preceded it.

Also, the interference from Penelope on Dynamite was the same as on Dark.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Verbatim17 said:


> Okay, but you still need that Dynamite opener with Omega that showcases why he’s such a big deal to begin with, and he needs to be able to cut a brief promo in front of the crowd as well.
> 
> I don’t think Dynamite needed another talking segment during its opener, and it shouldn’t be defended just because a very brief squash match preceded it.
> 
> Also, the interference from Penelope on Dynamite was the same as on Dark.


I think that they're going to open with Omega/Page vs Lucha Brothers next week. Should be great.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

V-Trigger said:


> I think that they're going to open with Omega/Page vs Lucha Brothers next week. Should be great.


If that happens ill be one happy person .

Peace .


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

People seems to forget that it took time for Omega to become a star in Japan.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Y
> 
> you can go eat a bag o dicks with this BS


 

Sorry I forgot, nobody is allowed to post negative opinions on the AEW thread.

First 8 episodes I thoroughly enjoyed and gave positive opinions on.

Last three weeks have been tacky and exposed AEW's weaknesses.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

AEW needs to set up a big New Years Day show as it will be unchallenged by NXT. I assume Riho vs Statlander/Baker winner will happen, but I think having Page turn on Omega next week needs to happen as well. With both companies taking the 25th off (and rightly so) it would then have the drama hanging until Daily's Place on January 1st. I'm betting Marty Scurll debuts on Jan 1st as well.

Capture some of the NXT audience with the New Years show, and then AEW goes into Bash at the Beach and Jericho Cruise on the 15th and 22nd. The could build up some momentum and capture and hold the audience.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Bald man had a hand tattoo. Twitter has guessed Dustin, DJ Hyde (CZW), Gangrel, Vampiro (Alzheimer's). Head is newly shaven you can tell by the paler skin - though guy is balding on the top so is older.


.................... what does Luke Harper look like without hair and a beard?!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Alright_Mate said:


> Sorry I forgot, nobody is allowed to post negative opinions on the AEW thread.
> 
> First 8 episodes I thoroughly enjoyed and gave positive opinions on.
> 
> Last three weeks have been tacky and exposed AEW's weaknesses.


Nope, not allowed, soz

your bag o dicks is in the mail ?‍♂???


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ps> everybody who disses the OG Emi Sakura can also eat a bag o ????

she’s the most technically sound of all the women and she is definitely a player / coach

imagine how shit Swole would have looked out there with Baker for instance

c’mon people....


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Still don’t fucking understand what they’re doing with Omega, but that was a solid show. Lots of character work for everyone.
> 
> Well, everyone except Omega.
> 
> Maybe he’s tapping into his artistic side and handling a larger portion of the story-telling for everyone?


They’re busy turning Hangman heel against him - slowly - but its there

that‘ll be a massive story


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> .................... what does Luke Harper look like without hair and a beard?!!


Not like that. Also there was ink on the wrist/arm of this person. I'm surprised the identity hasn't leaked yet. Maybe it is Evil Uno unmasked as nobody would know what he looks like.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> People seems to forget that it took time for Omega to become a star in Japan.


And other people seem to forget that Omega is considered by many in the business, including of GOATs, Stone Cold Steve Austin, to be THE GUY. Hence why many promotions wanted to sign him to begin with.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This week was very good - i was entertained

really like BBB

and i like Hangman not high-fivin Kenny and stealing the pin

all good


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Not like that. Also there was ink on the wrist/arm of this person. I'm surprised the identity hasn't leaked yet. Maybe it is Evil Uno unmasked as nobody would know what he looks like.


I think Uno does not have a tattoo


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I liked the show last night. MJF absolutely killed it on the stick, and The Blade and Butcher had an impressive showing. 

I also like that they are setting stuff up weeks in advance. We have Moxley's decision, a Women's Title match with Riho's return to TV, Jericho Vs. Jungle Boy in an exhibition match, and a tag title match all being set up early and giving us something to look forward to for next week and the new year's show. Its nice to see building of anticipation for things.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I think that next week is having a big card because the tickes sales are not doing good, they propably hope that announcing big and important matches is going to boost the sales.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Damn good show. I thought there was quite a bit of good stuff. The main event was some car crash goodness. I enjoy that Santana and Ortiz both sometimes sell weapon shots like Redd Foxx simulating a heart attack on _Sanford and Son_.

Jericho was MVP tonight with that opening promo after the Moxley squash and his commentary where he actually put over a bunch of guys while also continuing to be a shithead heel with considerable expertise.

I most enjoyed Cody and Marshall vs. Butcher and Blade, though. That was just a classic FIP--->hot tag--->FIP puts himself back in peril because he's fired up and loses run. Marshall's awkward, but effective offense really worked within the confines of that match, where he was the overmatched and somewhat out-of-place guy who had the heart to go for it and found flashes of momentum even if the offense wasn't the crispest.

Luchasaurus continues to be pretty fucking awesome.

I was disappointed that Big Swole calls herself Big Swole but doesn't do a powerbomb. Bullshit. Call yourself Medium Swole. However, she got pissed about Sakura touching her hair without permission, which gave me a kick, and overall, she seems like she has some potential.

Yeah Wednesday's are the shit. 5 out of 5 blunts.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> AEW isn't for you. Watch NXT and be happy.


Thats interesting. On the one hand people in here are like "if you dont watch it, you are the reason we are stuck with WWE" and then there is opinions like this. As others have said the last three weeks were pretty average and this shouldnt be the goal to shoot for?! But I can enjoy NXT/WWE and still want AEW to succeed, or is this not an option?


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Next week looks loaded

Jericho vs Jungle Boy
Bucks vs SCU 
Page and Omega vs Lucha Bros 
Britt vs Statlander 

With the layoff week in between I am expecting some kind of major event to lead I to the New Years Day show.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

fabi1982 said:


> Thats interesting. On the one hand people in here are like "if you dont watch it, you are the reason we are stuck with WWE" and then there is opinions like this. As others have said the last three weeks were pretty average and this shouldnt be the goal to shoot for?! But I can enjoy NXT/WWE and still want AEW to succeed, or is this not an option?


You only watch it to bitch. Your whole screed was denigrating it. Can't say a damn thing positive other than a crass "Allie is hot" is likely a sign they're not offering what you're looking for.



Taroostyles said:


> Next week looks loaded
> 
> Jericho vs Jungle Boy
> Bucks vs SCU
> ...


Definitely think we're getting a tag title change. SCU is burying the division with their "reign". Hopefully Jericho pins Jungle Boy within the 10 minutes. I think the big angle coming out will be Hangman turning on Omega. Also remember Jericho wants Moxley's answer - we know he'll turn it down, so I think Mox gets decimated by the Inner Circle. Have it the first time he shows real vulnerability.

New Years Day offering - Why Hangman Why? Moxley on Warpath! And Riho Title Defense.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

If Jericho really did stress the Lucha Bros needed to start tagging, he really needs to stress that having people interfere in tag matches but the match not being stopped is silly. In the short time they've been running this is the 2nd time we've seen somebody get took away from a tag match due to clear interference and the ref just does nothing.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> If Jericho really did stress the Lucha Bros needed to start tagging, he really needs to stress that having people interfere in tag matches but the match not being stopped is silly. In the short time they've been running this is the 2nd time we've seen somebody get took away from a tag match due to *clear interference and the ref just does nothing.*


What clear interference ?

Janella didn't attacked Spears, it's Spear who left the match to attack Janella….no reason to stop the match.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> I think that next week is having a big card because the tickes sales are not doing good, they propably hope that announcing big and important matches is going to boost the sales.


That’s probably true, I don’t really keep up with sales so idk. But I think it has a lot to do with having the week off after that. They have to make people want to come back after 2 weeks and have to compete with Christmas/New Years distractions. They kinda need to have a big show and some stuff go down.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> What clear interference ?
> 
> Janella didn't attacked Spears, it's Spear who left the match to attack Janella….no reason to stop the match.


Janela provoked Spears then punched him in the face during a match how shouldn't that be a DQ lol


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I loved the Moxley and Jericho part at the start of the show. Bringing up their history together and everything, which I totally forgot about. That felt like a decade ago based on where these guys are at now.

Big Swole vs. Emi Sakura was my least favorite match of the night. I'm just already done with Sakura matches. Big Swole is pretty decent though.

BBB vs. Cody and QT was possibly my favorite match of the night. QT had me laughing with the moves that he was trying to do. Stumbling over the top rope and all.

Allin coming out to help up Cody up is interesting.

Omega and Paige vs. Sabian and Spears - The best part was Penelope Ford being on my screen. I do wonder if this is the start of Omega vs. Hangman or if that ending was just a one time thing.

Still enjoy Luchasaurus. 

The Street Fight was okay I guess. It was nearly midnight for me by then as I was late watching the show. I will say that while the powerbomb through the stage spot is surprising when it was first done but them doing it like the 3rd or 5th time with Brandon Cutler this time is losing its charm. I get what they are doing with Santana and Ortiz and i'm all for that, but try not to do that particular thing in that one spot so often. Looking forward to SCU vs. Young Bucks. Hopefully SCU retains.

Overall pretty good episode for me.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Verbatim17 said:


> Okay, but you still need that Dynamite opener with Omega that showcases why he’s such a big deal to begin with, and he needs to be able to cut a brief promo in front of the crowd as well.
> 
> I don’t think Dynamite needed another talking segment during its opener, and it shouldn’t be defended just because a very brief squash match preceded it.
> 
> Also, the interference from Penelope on Dynamite was the same as on Dark.


I enjoyed the opening segment and the episode overall. So, I guess it just really comes down to a matter of preference.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Honestly, the whole match idea was really bad with Cody and QT vs The Butcher and The Blade. It was like: One Star and One Jobber vs Two Up and Coming Talents. Guess who is going to get pinned. I think we all knew what was going to happen.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Seems like it was a weak show after all! A bunch of women's matches/segments, The Miz/Jericho knock-off without the wrestling ability cutting a promo, Midcard Moxley, and a young bucks spotfest match...I'll pass!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Deathiscoming said:


> Seems like it was a weak show after all! A bunch of women's matches/segments, The Miz/Jericho knock-off without the wrestling ability cutting a promo, Midcard Moxley, and a young bucks spotfest match...I'll pass!


Bye?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

imthegame19 said:


> Ok well how do you make Omega bigger deal without effecting Moxley, Jericho or Cody or MJF right now. Guys like Pac or feud with Page is next best guys for him to feud with. Even if he wins rubber match with Pac and goes 50/50 in matches with Page. While winning every other match he wrestles.
> 
> 
> The only thing I can see helping him right now. Is giving him a big story line feud with someone like Page. That leads to more heat and promo time. At this time though he's not going to be booked like the top guy W/L wise. I guess for WWE comparison would be Seth Rollins in 2018. He was IC champ feuding with Miz, Balor, Ziggler before losing it to Ambrose. But then he wins Royal Rumble then goes on to beat Lesnar clean twice and Strowman clean. Omega time beating the top guys will come. But right now they have him near the top of the next best.
> ...


Without Omega vs Okada, and later Alpha vs Omega, the AEW Effect never occurs and changing the world of professional wrestling never happens. The Okada matches made Western ears perk up and take notice. Omega vs Jericho would later make those Western eyes stand and pay attention.

And thus, the US fan learned that there is some really great wrestling in the world outside of the WWE, and the world became privy to the fact that they wanted, needed, an alternative to the WWE.

Omega is the man in all of this. I know he is lying low for now and is most likely the one that will take the title from Moxley.

These are not mine and other’s chief complaint. The problem is that you’re nearly 3 months into television, and they’ve done nothing to provide character work for Omega. He’s been entirely work rate like an indie guy on the come up. No promos, a hot feud with Moxley that had Moxley get the upper hand and look like a monster in every single chapter of the buildup, a ridiculous loss to Pac (seriously!?), and all of this coupled with 15 minute matches with Sabian and Angelico and Cima and the like make Omega look like just another guy.

This guy’s two matches in Japan set into motion the birth of AEW, and this is how he is booked? The guy who planted the seeds to the Western (and entire) world’s desire for a true alternative to the WWE.

And no one, not Jericho or Cody or the Bucks or Kahn have thought to stop and say, “Hey, maybe we should feature THAT guy a little more.”

And the weakness with which they’ve booked Omega becomes all the more important when it comes time for him to take the title from Moxley in a series of 5 star matches and the like. You need Omega to look like a world beater in unison with Moxley’s rise to superstardom, and ultimately, his title win and reign.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Dug the show last night but who else agrees there were two totally ridiculous and unnecessary table spots in that main event? :lol They just started jumping through tables for fun.


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

Deathiscoming said:


> Seems like it was a weak show after all! A bunch of women's matches/segments, The Miz/Jericho knock-off without the wrestling ability cutting a promo, Midcard Moxley, and a young bucks spotfest match...I'll pass!


You mean Midcard _Drew_ Galloway Not Moxley
Moxley shut up the haters


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

So on twitter Darby said that he will team with Cody to take care of the Blade and the Butcher.
If they win then Cody have to give him a rematch after their draw at fyter fest.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> That was LONG to you? Do you remember 20 minute HHH promos? They let Jericho and MJF talk, the two best talkers in the company. Infinitely better than seeing five extra minutes of choreographed flips and flops.


He spent about half of the promo not talking about what a badass he is, but talking about _how good his own promos are_. Think about that for a second — a show that’s supposed to be guys beating each other up, and he’s doing a promo pushing his promos. It did nothing to build my interest in a match between the two. Then he rambled on for another 5 minutes eventually accepting Cody’s challenge, but not even disclosing his stips yet. Sorry, he’s decent on the mic, but not what I’d call great.

If this is what you people think makes a good wrestling show, then god help us all. 

Other than those last 15 minutes of the first hour, I thought it was a great show. Even Swole v Sakura was better than I had expected (i.e, not a train wreck). Just not a fan of excessive yapping. Maybe because it reminds me too much of my ex wife.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1205182128692043776
Sounds like another match official for next week - Cody and Darby Allin vs Butcher and the Blade. 

Makes me think Cody and Allin win, which would set up Cody vs Allin II for January 1st Daily's Place show.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I enjoyed the opening segment and the episode overall. So, I guess it just really comes down to a matter of preference.


Yes, it probably does, since next week’s card seems far more appealing to me.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> You only watch it to bitch. Your whole screed was denigrating it. Can't say a damn thing positive other than a crass "Allie is hot" is likely a sign they're not offering what you're looking for.


Why would I waste 2 hours of my valuable time to watch something I dont like? And I said positive things about the MJF promo, which honestly was the only high point of the show and even this was handled strangely.

They offered something I like the first couple of shows. Why would I stop now because they offered a negative experience?

But your response only shows how AEW fans are seeing anyone not yapping for joy as someone who hates AEW. No other opinion accepted I guess.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I’m an AEW mark, but I thought it was odd to have MJF’s promo directly after Cody’s match. If someone kicks me in the balls, costing me the title, runs me down on the microphone for all the world to see, etc, then you better believe I will make my way back out to the ring to gee my hands on him.

It’s not a big problem, but it’s just one of those things that could have been done “better”.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Verbatim17 said:


> Yes, it probably does, since next week’s card seems far more appealing to me.


Well i think that everybody agree on the fact that last night wasn't the most appealing but 2 weeks ago the card was way better and the show was bad.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ah, so it was a decent show then? 

Hopefully some of the dumb fucks on this forum understand that booked TV matches have zero bearing on the quality of a television show.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> I’m an AEW mark, but I thought it was odd to have MJF’s promo directly after Cody’s match. If someone kicks me in the balls, costing me the title, runs me down on the microphone for all the world to see, etc, then you better believe I will make my way back out to the ring to gee my hands on him.
> 
> It’s not a big problem, but it’s just one of those things that could have been done “better”.


If you start thinking like that then 99% of every wrestling shows does not really make sense


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

I wouldn't have Butcher and Blade lose next week, just too early for a new team with momentum. They made that mistake with LAX losing to Private Party and now that decision really seems meaningless.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> If you start thinking like that then 99% of every wrestling shows does not really make sense


Well, most shows don’t make sense. There is a reason WWE is shit, despite making money hand over fist.

It wasn’t amajor complaint, but it was something that I found just a little odd. Not only for the reasons I mentioned, but you just gave the BBB good rub, had Marshall look decent, and Cody looking good in defeat. As a nice change of pace, maybe you throw Big Swole and Sakura into the ring here, or you show some mindless backstage stuff with PnP or The Bucks.

Could have given the viewing audience a breather. Speaking for myself, I totally thought I’d have time to step out and burn a cigarette after Cody’s match, but I look through window to see MJF coming to the ring.

I appreciate going against the formulaic presentation of wrestling, but this was one instance where they missed the mark for me.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Taroostyles said:


> I wouldn't have Butcher and Blade lose next week, just too early for a new team with momentum. They made that mistake with LAX losing to Private Party and now that decision really seems meaningless.


I would agree but given the stip I think it's a foregone conclusion. I guess it depends on how they lose - a flash roll up finish incoming? Cody really shouldn't be slumming in a tag feud anyways. The sooner he is extricated from BBB the better. 

I mean I guess BBB could get a hard fought win and Cody could still offer Allin the match.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Rewatched the MJF promo and noticed MJF slipped in suffering succotash in a sentence and pulled it off much better ?..it was all about the intensity and delivery...very well done overall...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> He spent about half of the promo not talking about what a badass he is, but talking about _how good his own promos are_. Think about that for a second — a show that’s supposed to be guys beating each other up, and he’s doing a promo pushing his promos. It did nothing to build my interest in a match between the two. Then he rambled on for another 5 minutes eventually accepting Cody’s challenge, but not even disclosing his stips yet. Sorry, he’s decent on the mic, but not what I’d call great.
> 
> If this is what you people think makes a good wrestling show, then god help us all.
> 
> Other than those last 15 minutes of the first hour, I thought it was a great show. Even Swole v Sakura was better than I had expected (i.e, not a train wreck). Just not a fan of excessive yapping. Maybe because it reminds me too much of my ex wife.


That is literally what a good heel promo should be: talking about how great they are. Monster heels can talk about how badass they are, a smart, smug heel will use psychology (you know, that thing the Bucks do not have) to get in their opponent's head like Jake Roberts or Roddy Piper would do. MJF even quoted Piper in this exact promo. He did not list the stips for the same reason he did not ask for a match on last night's show. What is there to look forward to if you give it all away in one week? I mean, this is kind of wrestling 101 and I know we have lost that in WWE for the past 15 years or so, so most of us probably forgot what it looked like. You build heat for a match over a longer course of time so when it finally happens, fans are completely into it and, you know, actually buy the PPV which is the whole point. They have 2.5 months to build this and you want them to list everything out NOW? If they do that, then what? Have alternating stare downs for two months like they did for Reigns and Brock and have promos of "I'll kick your ass!" and the next week "NO! I will kick YOUR ass (mean face, followed by ducklips)!" That'll put asses in the seats to quote Schiavone.

Just curious because I do not want to assume since I do not know your age or wrestling background, who would be some of your favorite promo guys/examples of favorite promos?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> I’m an AEW mark, but I thought it was odd to have MJF’s promo directly after Cody’s match. If someone kicks me in the balls, costing me the title, runs me down on the microphone for all the world to see, etc, then you better believe I will make my way back out to the ring to gee my hands on him.
> 
> It’s not a big problem, but it’s just one of those things that could have been done “better”.


I was thinking about this too, but it might actually be logical. Cody was probably showering after his match and MJF took that time to run down, talk some shit, and then get out.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Whats the point of the revolution name at this point? Seems the ppv names and feel dont feel distinct enough from each other or that worthy of a yearly name. Only one that seems like it could have along term history is ALL OUT based off its concept. 

Revolution is fine once but they should be coming up with better ideas than these .


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Janela provoked Spears then punched him in the face during a match how shouldn't that be a DQ lol


Think Spears punched first.... self defence? ?‍♂ 

AEWs first DQ is gonna be for something much worse than trussing up Spears’ sugar daddy mate - c’mon now


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Think Spears punched first.... self defence?
> 
> AEWs first DQ is gonna be for something much worse than trussing up Spears’ sugar daddy mate - c’mon now


Oh whenever the first DQ come it's going to get some heat, but I think it's going to be that hell in a cell finish type heat.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> He spent about half of the promo not talking about what a badass he is, but talking about _how good his own promos are_. Think about that for a second — a show that’s supposed to be guys beating each other up, and he’s doing a promo pushing his promos. It did nothing to build my interest in a match between the two. Then he rambled on for another 5 minutes eventually accepting Cody’s challenge, but not even disclosing his stips yet. Sorry, he’s decent on the mic, but not what I’d call great.
> 
> If this is what you people think makes a good wrestling show, then god help us all.
> 
> Other than those last 15 minutes of the first hour, I thought it was a great show. Even Swole v Sakura was better than I had expected (i.e, not a train wreck). Just not a fan of excessive yapping. Maybe because it reminds me too much of my ex wife.


I’m kinda with Reg on this one lads.

MJF is good and has all the potential in the world - but I daresay, he’s no Y2J, Mox or Cody yet.

he treads the ‘cheap-oneliners-for-pops’ territory too much and in the end, his promo had no point that could not be delivered in half the time.

that being said, he has ALL of the potential


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Corey said:


> Dug the show last night but who else agrees there were two totally ridiculous and unnecessary table spots in that main event? :lol They just started jumping through tables for fun.


That’s gonna be a disagree from me dawg

its a YB match, I like to watch those without deep logic and my ‘fun’ hat on

the more destruction and super spots the better


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

bdon said:


> I’m an AEW mark, but I thought it was odd to have MJF’s promo directly after Cody’s match. If someone kicks me in the balls, costing me the title, runs me down on the microphone for all the world to see, etc, then you better believe I will make my way back out to the ring to gee my hands on him.
> 
> It’s not a big problem, but it’s just one of those things that could have been done “better”.


I'm willing to buy that Cody left after his match or was backstage with the trainer or in the locker room talking to Darby Allin while MJF was out there. 

But yeah, generally, I'd like to have something concrete separating these two from each other. If they had shown Cody leaving or something right after his match and then MJF took that moment to waltz on out there, then great.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> Whats the point of the revolution name at this point? Seems the ppv names and feel dont feel distinct enough from each other or that worthy of a yearly name. Only one that seems like it could have along term history is ALL OUT based off its concept.
> 
> Revolution is fine once but they should be coming up with better ideas than these .


Maybe they'll do the whole show in a rotating ring.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I really want this company to be successful. Good opener. I did not fully enjoy the ending, but the show overall was great.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Cody has to much going on. If Darby gets a match they need to become allies against MJF and BBB.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Corey said:


> Dug the show last night but who else agrees there were two totally ridiculous and unnecessary table spots in that main event? :lol They just started jumping through tables for fun.


There's no such thing as an unnecessary table spot!! 



Metalhead1 said:


> Honestly, the whole match idea was really bad with Cody and QT vs The Butcher and The Blade. It was like: One Star and One Jobber vs Two Up and Coming Talents. Guess who is going to get pinned. I think we all knew what was going to happen.


Yeah, we all knew QT was likely to eat the pin, but I gotta say, he looked pretty damn good eating it. I was a little surprised that a guy his age and size was pulling off some of the moves he did. People crap on him all over the place, but I think he's a pretty decent worker, especially in that role.



Lheurch said:


> *That is literally what a good heel promo should be: talking about how great they are. Monster heels can talk about how badass they are, a smart, smug heel will use psychology *(you know, that thing the Bucks do not have) to get in their opponent's head like Jake Roberts or Roddy Piper would do. MJF even quoted Piper in this exact promo. He did not list the stips for the same reason he did not ask for a match on last night's show. What is there to look forward to if you give it all away in one week? I mean, this is kind of wrestling 101 and I know we have lost that in WWE for the past 15 years or so, so most of us probably forgot what it looked like. You build heat for a match over a longer course of time so when it finally happens, fans are completely into it and, you know, actually buy the PPV which is the whole point. They have 2.5 months to build this and you want them to list everything out NOW? If they do that, then what? Have alternating stare downs for two months like they did for Reigns and Brock and have promos of "I'll kick your ass!" and the next week "NO! I will kick YOUR ass (mean face, followed by ducklips)!" That'll put asses in the seats to quote Schiavone.
> 
> Just curious because I do not want to assume since I do not know your age or wrestling background, who would be some of your favorite promo guys/examples of favorite promos?


Uhh, no ... he was literally talking about what a great talker he is. That's not monster heel, that's just noisy gum-flapping and cheap heat. How does it get me invested in any future match by telling me he's better on the mic than anybody? It doesn't. And this guy is nowhere near Roddy Piper or Jake Roberts level. Yet. Maybe someday, but he's still got a lot to learn. 

And the Bucks don't use psychology ... that's enough to tell me I'm done with you. Comments like that mean you don't get to hear who I do think is a good promo. I'll give you a parting clue, though -- they know how to get to the point and keep it short and sweet, and it's nobody (still) in WWE. 
cyabye.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Cody has to much going on. If Darby gets a match they need to become allies against MJF and BBB.


I’m not one to jump on the “Cody is booking himself too strong, and AEW is just an ego project for him”, but he could seriously do less, focus on one storyline.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> Revolution is fine once but they should be coming up with better ideas than these .


Revolution is a mystery,
Full of change that no one sees,
Clock makes a fool of history


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

bdon said:


> I’m not one to jump on the “Cody is booking himself too strong, and AEW is just an ego project for him”, but he could seriously do less, focus on one storyline.


Cody will have another 1 PPV feud with MJF so they are just setting up his next feud after he wins and moves on.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

reyfan said:


> Revolution is a mystery,
> Full of change that no one sees,
> Clock makes a fool of history



Lets hope its a revolution lol. Things are finally heating up story wise anyways


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> I’m not one to jump on the “Cody is booking himself too strong, and AEW is just an ego project for him”, but he could seriously do less, focus on one storyline.


.... what is this even?

he‘s elevating everybody around him.

BBB is legit, they beat him
QT got over, he looked plucky and competent
Darby wants to help him, but then fight him
MJF is kicking him in the balls and wants to manipulate him and make him grovel

instantly all those people are at least on WWE intercontinental title level, as they are doing it all with Cody

and he’s been booked the opposite of ‘strong’ - just booked smart


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> .... what is this even?
> 
> he‘s elevating everybody around him.
> 
> ...


That’s why I said I don’t buy into him being booked strong, but that he could do a lot less. He has his hands and nose in everything as a means to keep himself relevant and hot.

For instance, why hasn’t he been on Dark matches? Why hasn’t he faced the Kip Sabian’s or Angelico’s of the world? No, he makes sure to get the hot, young guy who is on the verge or in the middle of a good push.

And I like Cody, but I’m not sure who or what decided to elevate him above everyone not named Jericho and Moxley.

The only thing I can think of is they have more faith in Kenny to get himself back over after giving so many the rub.


----------



## StreetProfitsfan (Jan 22, 2018)

I'm willing to bet that Darby is just teaming with Cody on that January 1st show to just turn on him when Marty makes his debut or have them win the match and Darby beats him in their one on one when Marty makes his debut 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

bdon said:


> That’s why I said I don’t buy into him being booked strong, but that he could do a lot less. He has his hands and nose in everything as a means to keep himself relevant and hot.
> 
> For instance, why hasn’t he been on Dark matches? Why hasn’t he faced the Kip Sabian’s or Angelico’s of the world? No, he makes sure to get the hot, young guy who is on the verge or in the middle of a good push.
> 
> ...


Cody has been the most babyface on the roster by quite a margin, his feud with Jericho has been the feud of the year and him using this to elevate others is probably the right call.. and no Kenny Omega being booked like Cody would've had people soaring on him quite faster.. He is not quite a good promo as Cody is, for me. There are only 3 elite promos in this company (Mox Jericho and Cody), everyone else is a rung below and using them to get others over is the right call. Sure Kenny may have been hot in NJPW but dont think what works in Japan necessarily works in the US. Only time will tell. If he cannot get himself over with creative control, maybe fans have way overrated him as usual? (like Finn Balor etc?)


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

shadows123 said:


> Cody has been the most babyface on the roster by quite a margin, his feud with Jericho has been the feud of the year and him using this to elevate others is probably the right call.. and no Kenny Omega being booked like Cody would've had people soaring on him quite faster.. He is not quite a good promo as Cody is, for me. There are only 3 elite promos in this company (Mox Jericho and Cody), everyone else is a rung below and using them to get others over is the right call. Sure Kenny may have been hot in NJPW but dont think what works in Japan necessarily works in the US. Only time will tell. If he cannot get himself over with creative control, maybe fans have way overrated him as usual? (like Finn Balor etc?)


Well, getting a promo would be a start.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Was Finn Balor getting an hour long discussion from Stone Cold? From every one in the business? Did Finn Balor have a series of matches that motivated someone enough to think there is a market for another wrestling company at the highest of levels?

The fact that Kenny Omega was just compared to Finn Balor says all that needs to be said about how Kahn and the EVPs have massively underutilized him and did a disservice to their own product.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Look man, we get it - you’re All In on Kenny

his time will come, of that you can be sure

but Cody is the most over babyface in all of wrestling at the moment - like, all of it

you run with your biggest babyface ?‍♂


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

And why is that? Is he just naturally “over”? Or is it due to booking him in every relevant storyline since this all began?

Everyone keeps thinking I care about the title, and that isn’t it at all. Where is the storylines that tell an audience who doesn’t know Kenny, “Hey, this guy is a big deal.” The Moxley feud was hot, but it consisted of Moxley beating the shit out of Omega at every turn of the page without any backstory as to why.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Show was okay really. Not the worst episode they've had. Maybe on of their missable ones though.

Dont really care for Jericho so both of his segments does nothing for me. Moxley standing there for a long period of time while Jericho talked was weird too.

Page has a heel is just as bland as him as a face. I don't see him potentially being in the Dark Order being something that'll change that. They seemed to tease him vs Omega too. They had a match last year that I didn't really like so I'm not chomping at the bit for that either.

Cody & QT Marshall vs Butcher & The Blade was fine. I think QT Marshall got way too much offence and he isn't particularly good either so it didn't work. Cody looked like a star every time he was in though. Butcher and The Blade won at least.

Swole vs Emi Sakura didn't work at all. Complete clash of styles. Them trying to blend Swole's flash strikes with Sakura's technical work didn't come off well.

Main Event was a fun plunder match but they did lose me a bit with the over reliance on table spots, some of which didn't even get reactions


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

Anyone see the Brandi promo? Any idea who that bald guy was? Looked like he was going to show his face but she said " not now" or whatever .. Apologies if it's already been revealed!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I'mTheGreatest said:


> Anyone see the Brandi promo? Any idea who that bald guy was? Looked like he was going to show his face but she said " not now" or whatever .. Apologies if it's already been revealed!


It's Dr. Luther. Old school Japanese death match wrestler from Canada. he's 51yrs old, but likely trained with Jericho back in the Hart Dungeon.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

StreetProfitsfan said:


> I'm willing to bet that Darby is just teaming with Cody on that January 1st show to just turn on him when Marty makes his debut or have them win the match and Darby beats him in their one on one when Marty makes his debut
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty much what I predicted. Marty's group will be total tweener and Darby is a perfect fit. Even if they cant get Brody King or Brodie Lee right away you can run Marty, Darby, and BBB and they would he off to a hot start and they all fit the villain enterprises feel.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Cody and Darby vs Butcher/Blade next week (official)


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It's Dr. Luther. Old school Japanese death match wrestler from Canada. he's 51yrs old, but likely trained with Jericho back in the Hart Dungeon.


I can bring a little bit of light to this. When Jericho was getting started in wrestling, he and Dr. Luther were regulars in a Winnipeg-based independent promotion known as WFWA. If you ever heard Jericho (or Edge and Christian) talk about the Northern death tour on their podcasts, this was the promotion it happened in. During the Death Tour, they would go to Northern Manitoba and put on shows on a bunch of isolated Indian Reserves. So, Dr. Luther and Jericho go waaaay back, even before Jericho was in Smokey Mountain Wrestling.

source: I grew up without cable and WFWA was on my local TV channels


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Kong will have a match next week.

RIP for the other woman


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I’m a bit of a casual fan, even though I don’t like that term.

To me, Omega is the interesting future star of this show. Omega’s non-verbals make up for his lack of speaking. He fine-tuned his mannerisms in a non-English speaking promotion and it shows. I’ll tune in just to see Omega from now on, or at least check out his highlights on YouTube if I miss.

Jericho’s promo was a bit too sugar-coated, and Moxley’s no-selling reactions amplified the phoniness in the story Jericho was telling, making Jericho look stupid instead of manipulative. After Moxley took the shirt, his facial expression made it obvious there’s zero chance he’ll join. Why tell? Someone like Daniel Bryan in a WWE environment would’ve given away nothing, so even if you’re thinking there’s no chance he joins, at least when you’re wayching next week there’s a small chance you might be surprised.

In short, Moxley buried the segment by sandbagging Jericho’s ridiculousness. I love Mox, but that was a smark version of what Cena used to do.

The women‘s match was cancer. I can’t think of a stronger word to describe it. Don’t ever show that old, overweight Japanese Freddie Mercury impersonator again. Ever. Just don’t. You will lose some viewers forever if they see that.

I still like Hangman Page, his music, entrance, look, and punches/kicks look awesome. Is the cowboy gimmick original to AEW? If so, that’s AEW’s best original character right there’s IMO. I wish he wouldn’t encourage the stupid “cowboy shit” chants though, that’s an Indy-centric mindset. In real life, that guy needs to work on his perspective in order to rise to the very top. He’s young, should happen.

MJF’s promo disappointed a little, but I was also able to appreciate how he striked a nerve while insulting the crowd. They genuinely seemed to stop enjoying themselves when he repeatedly called them hicks, like they knew they were hicks and they were beginning to feel bad so they stopped smark cheering/playing along and dropped in volume a little.

It was like “oh wait, you’re actually insulting me now, this isn’t fun” and that’s awesome because it’s real heel heat, even though it might come off as a bit dead compared to usual.

The ring kiss was hokey, though, and now that he’s established he’ll beat you up after kissing it, why wouldn’t the next person just throw the first punch?

I enjoy the Bucks, but it’s a totally different feeling to what I normally get with wrestling. I realised I’m watching with the same type of mindset as if I’m watching a video game streamer. I’m not sure if that’s good, bad, or indifferent, but that’s how their matches feel to me.

Oh, the Joey Jenalla part was like a high school play. You’ll lose viewers forever with fake crap like that.

Overall, I‘m enjoying the chaotic, natural feel in promos, so I’m willing to accept a few loose screws as an inevitable consequence of a product that doesn’t want to be a tightly wound machine. However, the cringeworthy stuff provides too much of a low, so much so that I genuinely fear it’ll turn some viewers away forever if they see it.

Perhaps the lower card needs tighter writing by actual writers, and as wrestlers prove themselves, they earn more freedom to be creative and take bigger risks?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

IronMan8 said:


> I’m a bit of a casual fan, even though I don’t like that term.
> 
> To me, Omega is the interesting future star of this show. Omega’s non-verbals make up for his lack of speaking. He fine-tuned his mannerisms in a non-English speaking promotion and it shows. I’ll tune in just to see Omega from now on, or at least check out his highlights on YouTube if I miss.
> 
> ...


NAIL.

MEET HEAD!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

IronMan8 said:


> I’m a bit of a casual fan, even though I don’t like that term.
> 
> To me, Omega is the interesting future star of this show. Omega’s non-verbals make up for his lack of speaking. He fine-tuned his mannerisms in a non-English speaking promotion and it shows. I’ll tune in just to see Omega from now on, or at least check out his highlights on YouTube if I miss.


I’m not sure if it is merely a case of not noticing or not appreciating, but in Wednesday’s match, Omega finally catches Sabian in preparation for the snap dragon suplexes. He makes a point to stare down Penelope Ford with wild-eyed craze and shaking his head as if to say, “Say goodbye to him, because I’m pissed and you caused this.” Afterwards, he blows her a kiss that speaks to his “goodbye, goodnight, _blows kiss_ bang!!”

Which takes us back to Saturday’s Dark episode. Penelope, who provided the much more interesting character/story work for Sabian, was constantly fucking with Omega’s in-ring “flow”. She came off like someone who had scouted Omega and knew how to prevent his most over sequences. It got to the point where Omega looks at her mid-match and screams, “Oh yeah. He’s your boyfriend, huh!? Yeah!” with that same crazed look in his eyes. 

Cornette and those that follow him will rail on Omega with the Kenny Olivier moniker, but to be honest, there hasn’t been a wrestler since Sting who told more story with mere facial expressions and raw energy than Omega.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Kong will have a match next week.
> 
> RIP for the other woman


The man (Not Becky Lynch) will take her out eventually.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Kong will also have a match next Week


I'mTheGreatest said:


> The man (Not Becky Lynch) will take her out eventually.


Who's the man ?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

It was an okay episode. That Janela/Blanchard moment was pretty cringey though.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> It was an okay episode. That Janela/Blanchard moment was pretty cringey though.


Definitely the worst part. And AEW went back to the lights out trope. But it was lame as all hell. Nobody cares about Spears vs Janela feud and that crap just made it worse.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

bdon said:


> I’m not sure if it is merely a case of not noticing or not appreciating, but in Wednesday’s match, Omega finally catches Sabian in preparation for the snap dragon suplexes. He makes a point to stare down Penelope Ford with wild-eyed craze and shaking his head as if to say, “Say goodbye to him, because I’m pissed and you caused this.” Afterwards, he blows her a kiss that speaks to his “goodbye, goodnight, _blows kiss_ bang!!”
> 
> Which takes us back to Saturday’s Dark episode. Penelope, who provided the much more interesting character/story work for Sabian, was constantly fucking with Omega’s in-ring “flow”. She came off like someone who had scouted Omega and knew how to prevent his most over sequences. It got to the point where Omega looks at her mid-match and screams, “Oh yeah. He’s your boyfriend, huh!? Yeah!” with that same crazed look in his eyes.
> 
> Cornette and those that follow him will rail on Omega with the Kenny Olivier moniker, but to be honest, there hasn’t been a wrestler since Sting who told more story with mere facial expressions and raw energy than Omega.


Lmao, Jesus H.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It's Dr. Luther. Old school Japanese death match wrestler from Canada. he's 51yrs old, but likely trained with Jericho back in the Hart Dungeon.


What a great find, who realised that?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Aedubya said:


> What a great find, who realised that?


I dunno. It was first mentioned here in the vid thread. I looked him up and it's him. Not sure how he fits - looking at youtube vids and the like he's not a good interview/promo guy per se, and semi-retired. Good look for the part I guess, though not sure Nightmare Collective needed a male wrestler, let alone a 51 yr old one. We'll see how it all goes. If he doesn't wrestle you have Luther, Kong as outside characters (for the most part), Brandi who shouldn't be in the ring much and Melanie - so three of the four are part timer/not wrestling types. And Brandi said it was almost finished and looking for Statlander, meaning they want another woman wrestler. 

I think Ryan Satin is the first reporter who tweeted it, crediting somebody on reddit. Though not like it was being kept a secret given this from Jericho's instagram - 











Interesting what Luther is wearing. Looks like he's in ring gear - must have been shooting vignettes and maybe in-ring spots or something for promo footage. There have been no reports of any matches for him from tapings.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Aedubya said:


> What a great find, who realised that?


?‍♂ 

To be fair, i saw someone on twitter make the connection first


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Luther in the role only makes sense if he's booked as somebody from Jericho's past. This way the Nightmare Collective would have it's sights on The Inner Circle in some way or another rather than just being another dark/cult gimmick.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B6GV3X9po8N/


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Was Dr. Luther the guy who got a regular gig in Japan before Chris Jericho was able to? Dr. Luther basically did a Jason/Hannibal-esque masked character that got super over in Japan. He'd run into the crowd during his entrance and throw chairs and stuff and all the fans would run away. They totally dug it


----------

